# 5.000.000(;) λέξεις για χάσιμο



## curry (Apr 15, 2009)

Αυτό διαβάζω στη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία. Ίσως να παρουσιάζει ένα κάποιο ενδιαφέρον η στατιστική αν και προσωπικά, δεν το θεωρώ και τίποτα σημαντικό. Αλλά αυτό με το ρεκόρ Γκίνες και τα 5.000.000 λέξεις της ελληνικής γλώσσας με ανατρίχιασε... Έχει τοποθετηθεί εξάλλου και ο Sarant εδώ. Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω από το παρακάτω κείμενο είναι αν την κουταμάρα την πέταξε ο ακαδημαϊκός ή ο συντάκτης... Διαβάστε...

Θυμάστε εκείνη τη διαφήμιση που έλεγε «Επιμένω ελληνικά»; Η πρακτική έχει δείξει ότι συνεχίζουμε να επιμένουμε σαν επαρχιωτάκια της πολιτισμένης Δύσης στην υπέρμετρη χρήση ξένων λέξεων.

«Παρά την ύπαρξη αυστηρής νομοθεσίας, επιγραφές καταστημάτων είναι γραμμένες σε ξένες γλώσσες, τηλεοπτικά κανάλια και εφημερίδες έχουν ξένα ονόματα, τηλεγραφήματα και μηνύματα μέσω ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου μεταβιβάζονται στην ελληνική γραμμένα με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες. Επιπλέον βλέπουμε καθημερινά αλλοίωση της ορθογραφίας, ατελείς προτάσεις, παραμορφωτική εκφορά του λόγου, βαρβαρισμούς, σολοικισμούς από τα ΜΜΕ παρά τις υποδείξεις του Ραδιοτηλεοπτικού Συμβουλίου προς τους τηλεοπτικούς και ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς».

Το ζήτημα ανέδειξε από το βήμα της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών ο ακαδημαϊκός Α.Ν. Κουνάδης παραθέτοντας και μερικά πολύ ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία. Σύμφωνα με έρευνα του Ινστιτούτου Επικοινωνίας από την εταιρεία δημοσκοπήσεων ALCO προέκυψε ότι το 64,8% των κατοίκων της Αττικής χρησιμοποιεί ξενόφερτες λέξεις, όπως επίσης το 60,9% των αναγνωστών αθλητικών εφημερίδων, το 55,8% των ιδιωτικών υπαλλήλων και το 51,4% ατόμων που παρακολουθούν 4-5 ώρες ημερησίως τηλεόραση.

Κι όμως η ελληνική γλώσσα αναφέρεται στο βιβλίο Γκίνες ως η πλουσιότερη γλώσσα του κόσμου με 5 εκατομμύρια λέξεις, ενώ η αγγλική, που χρησιμοποιούμε κατά κόρον, έχει μόνο 490.000 λέξεις και φέρεται να έχει δανειστεί από την ελληνική 41.615 λέξεις (λεξικό Γουέμπστερ).

«Ο Θεός μάς χάρισε μια γλώσσα ζωντανή, εύρωστη, πεισματάρα, χαριτωμένη, που αντέχει, μολονότι έχουμε εξαπολύσει όλα τα θεριά να τη φάνε» έλεγε ο Γ. Σεφέρης. Και η Γαλλίδα ακαδημαϊκός Ζακλίν ντε Ρομιγί (φωτογραφία) έχει προτρέψει όλο τον κόσμο να μάθει ελληνικά, «γιατί η ελληνική μάς βοηθάει πρώτα απ' όλα να καταλάβουμε τη δική μας γλώσσα».
Ετσι όπως πάμε, να δείτε πως σε λίγα χρόνια η ελληνική γλώσσα θα χρειάζεται μέτρα προστασίας και «αναστήλωσης» ανάλογα με αυτά που λαμβάνονται για τη διάσωση της πολιτιστικής κληρονομιάς μας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι ο κ. Κουνάδης δεν θα έλεγε τέτοια κοτσάνα (όχι, γιατί θα πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να κόβουμε φλέβες) και πρόκειται για ίωση στο μυαλό της συντάκτριας (διότι έχουμε ιό εδώ, με τον τρόπο που διαδίδεται αυτή η πληροφορία). Το Guinness Book of Records, μια και όλο το αναφέρουν, λέει ότι το πιο πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο το έχει η αγγλική γλώσσα, με 490.000 λέξεις συν κάπου 300.000 τεχνικούς όρους (αντιγράφω από την έκδοση του 1985 που βρήκα μπροστά μου, θα έχουν αυξηθεί από τότε). Για το Webster's δεν ξέρω πού περιέχει αυτή την πληροφορία ή ποιος τις μέτρησε με τόση ακρίβεια. Στο OED 2, αν ψάξεις για λήμματα με ελληνική προέλευση, παίρνεις τον αριθμό 18.675. Με τόσους επιστημονικούς όρους που λείπουν από το OED μπορούμε να φανταστούμε ότι τώρα είναι αρκετά περισσότερες.

Το πιο ενδιαφέρον στη σελίδα της "Ε" ήταν η πληροφορία που διάβασα στο πλάι: Χωρίζει μετά από 28 χρόνια γάμου ο Μελ Γκίμπσον!


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το πιο ενδιαφέρον στη σελίδα της "Ε" ήταν η πληροφορία που διάβασα στο πλάι: Χωρίζει μετά από 28 χρόνια γάμου ο Μελ Γκίμπσον!



Καλέ ναι! Σου λέει είναι τρία χρόνια σε διάσταση!


----------



## curry (Apr 15, 2009)

Πςςς σιγά, χτεσινά νέα...


----------



## curry (Apr 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι ο κ. Κουνάδης δεν θα έλεγε τέτοια κοτσάνα (όχι, γιατί θα πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να κόβουμε φλέβες) και πρόκειται για ίωση στο μυαλό της συντάκτριας (διότι έχουμε ιό εδώ, με τον τρόπο που διαδίδεται αυτή η πληροφορία).



Ναι, ήθελα να τονίσω περισσότερο τον τρόπο που το πασάρει η συντάκτρια, ο αναγνώστης μπορεί εύκολα να πιστέψει ότι αυτό το είπε ο ακαδημαϊκός. Δεν υπάρχουν πουθενά εισαγωγικά εξάλλου.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 15, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι παραείμαστε αυστηροί με τους εαυτούς μας. Όλοι τα ίδια λένε. Κι εδώ.

Κι αυτό που είχα ακούσει για τα Κινέζικα; Μύθος κι αυτός;

Υ.Γ. Αλήθεια, μπορούμε να μετρήσουμε τον πλούτο μιας γλώσσας από τον αριθμό των λέξεων; Κι αν έχεις μόνο 80.000 λέξεις με 50 σημασίες η κάθε μια, η οποίες αποκρυσταλλώνονται ανάλογα με το context (κάτι σαν τα κβάντα ένα πράγμα, κύμα ή σωματίδιο; ), αυτή η γλώσσα είναι πλούσια ή όχι; Επίσης, μια γλώσσα μπορεί να είναι πλούσια σε ένα πεδίο και φτωχή σε άλλο, όπως τα λατινικά π.χ. που μας έδωσαν νομικό λεξιλόγιο, τα αγγλικά τεχνολογικό και τα ελληνικά, φιλοσοφικό;


----------



## curry (Apr 15, 2009)

Το ότι αυτή την κοτσάνα την λένε ένα σωρό άλλοι λαοί δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι είναι κοτσάνα, έτσι δεν είναι; Ακόμα χειρότερα όταν γράφεται σε εφημερίδα μεγάλης κυκλοφορίας.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Νομίζω ότι παραείμαστε αυστηροί με τους εαυτούς μας.


Πραγματικά. Είναι λογικό να μην έχω ακούσει ότι ήταν τρία χρόνια σε διάσταση ο Μελ. Τόσον καιρό περίπου έχω σταματήσει να διαβάζω Εσπρέσο. :) 



Ambrose said:


> Κι αυτό που είχα ακούσει για τα Κινέζικα; Μύθος κι αυτός;


Δεν ξέρω τι άκουσες για τα Κινέζικα.

Το συγκεκριμένο μίσος που έχω για αυτό το παραμύθι είναι επειδή λατρεύω την ελληνική γλώσσα και την ιστορία της και είναι ντροπή που κάποιοι, *με εσκεμμένα ψέματα*, δημιουργούν την εντύπωση ενός κομπλεξικού επαρχιωτισμού. Δεν τα βάζω με τη δημοσιογράφο, που είναι θύμα και απλώς κόντεψε να βάλει την μπαρούφα στο στόμα του Κουνάδη, αλλά με τους επαγγελματίες παραμυθάδες.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 15, 2009)

curry said:


> Το ότι αυτή την κοτσάνα την λένε ένα σωρό άλλοι λαοί δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι είναι κοτσάνα, έτσι δεν είναι; Ακόμα χειρότερα όταν γράφεται σε εφημερίδα μεγάλης κυκλοφορίας.



Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν με απασχολεί αν είναι κοτσάνα ή όχι. Δηλ. στο επίπεδο του λάθος ή σωστό. Αυτά τα ακούω από παιδάκι και τα έχω βαρεθεί. Το ζήτημα είναι να πάμε λίγο πιο πέρα, στην ουσία των πραγμάτων. 

Το ερώτημα στο σύνολό του είναι άνευ ουσίας, γιατί δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν πλούσιες και φτωχές γλώσσες (δες το υστερόγραφο που έβαλα παραπάνω). Εκεί που είναι το κέντρο του κόσμου κάθε εποχή, εκεί είναι και ο πλούτος σε όλα τα επίπεδα (αυτό σαν γενικός χάρτης, ας πούμε, γιατί τα πράγματα δεν είναι πάντα τόσο απλά).

Κάθε λαός, κάθε πολιτισμός, κάθε εποχή και κάθε κουλτούρα έχει τα χαρίσματά της. Ο τρομακτικός ακροδεξιός ναρκισσισμός που αναφύεται τα τελευταία χρόνια (όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα), μπορεί με πολλούς τρόπους να ερμηνευτεί... δεν θέλω να τους πιάσω τώρα.


----------



## curry (Apr 15, 2009)

Δεν τίθεται τέτοιο ερώτημα πιστεύω. Όπου το έχω δει, παρουσιάζεται ως δεδομένο, όπως συμβαίνει και στην περίπτωση του Hellenic Quest, των ψευτοδηλώσεων Κίσινγκερ κλπ κλπ. 
Εκεί εντοπίζεται το πρόβλημα, κατ' εμέ: στο πόσο έχουν κερδίσει έδαφος αυτές οι αηδίες και τις ακούς να αναπαράγονται από ανθρώπους οι οποίοι πιθανότατα δεν είναι καν ακροδεξιοί ή ακραίοι γενικώς. Ακούει ο μέσος άνθρωπος ότι π.χ. "το ελληνικό λεξιλόγιο είναι το πλουσιότερο του κόσμου γιατί έχει χ λέξεις" και γνωρίζει από την πείρα του (ως φυσικός ομιλητής που είναι) ότι, ναι, είναι μια πλούσια γλώσσα: πιθανότατα θα το φάει αμάσητο το κάθε τέτοιο παραμύθι. Ιδίως αν το διαβάζει σε εφημερίδες ή το ακούει από χείλη υπουργών παιδείας. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι κανένα φασιστοειδές. 
Τεσπά, το έχουν αναλύσει άλλοι καλύτερα από μένα.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 15, 2009)

curry said:


> Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι κανένα φασιστοειδές.



Προφανώς αναφερόμουνα σε αυτούς που γεννάνε όλες αυτές τις ωραίες ιδέες, δηλ. στον μπαμπά του Γκας Πορτοκάλος και όχι στον Γκας Πορτοκάλος αυτό καθαυτό. Και το συγκεκριμένο είδος, φύεται σε όλα τα μήκη και τα πλάτη της γης, ανεξαρτήτου εθνικότητας.


----------



## sarant (Apr 15, 2009)

Έγραψα κάτι. Όμως από τη συζήτηση πρόκυψε ότι πιθανώς τη χαζομάρα να την είπε ο ακαδημαϊκός, ενώ στο θέμα ίσως εμπλέκεται και μια Εταιρεία Μεταφραστών Λογοτεχνίας.
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/04/15/5ekatlekseis/
(σχόλια 9 και 10)


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2009)

Το θέμα με το δημοσίευμα είναι λίγο πιο περίπλοκο από μια απλή ίωση μιας δημοσιογράφου. Έπρεπε να είχα κάνει (κι εγώ) το ψάξιμό μου. Δεν γελάω με το πληρέστερο δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας _Το Παρόν_, αλλά γελάω με τα προβλήματα εστίασης που έχω. Θύμωσα τόσο πολύ με τα εκατομμύρια που δεν πρόσεξα καν τα ευρήματα της έρευνας. Από το _Παρόν_, λοιπόν:

Το 64,8% χρησιμοποιεί ξενόφερτες λέξεις!

Αποκάλυψε στην εντυπωσιακή ομιλία του ο ακαδημαϊκός Αντώνης Κουνάδης

Την περασμένη Τρίτη σε δημόσια συνεδρίαση της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών μίλησε ο ακαδημαϊκός Αντώνης Κουνάδης, με θέμα «Η ελληνική γλώσσα ανά τον κόσμο: παρελθόν, παρόν και μέλλον».
Από νωρίς η αίθουσα (κεντρική) είχε υπερπληρωθεί από κόσμο και αναγκάστηκαν να ανοίξουν και τη διπλή ανατολική αίθουσα, που επίσης γέμισε και πολλοί παρακολούθησαν την ομιλία από τηλεοράσεως.
Την εκδήλωση τίμησε ο Πρόεδρος της Ελληνικής Δημοκρατίας Κάρολος Παπούλιας, οι πρώην Πρόεδροι Κ. Στεφανόπουλος και Χρ. Σαρτζετάκης, ο πρώην πρωθυπουργός Γρίβας, ο εκπρόσωπος του Αρχιεπισκόπου. Κανένας από το υπουργείο Παιδείας δεν εμφανίστηκε...
Στην ομιλία του που εντυπωσίασε ο κ. Κουνάδης τόνισε μεταξύ των άλλων:
«Το πρώτο μεγάλο πλήγμα που δέχθηκε η γλώσσα ήταν η μεταρρύθμιση του 1976, με την κατάργηση των αρχαίων ελληνικών, και η διά νόμου καθιέρωση της Δημοτικής και του μονοτονικού, που σήμερα κατάντησε ατονικό. Έτερο μεγάλο πλήγμα είναι ότι η οικογένεια, ο δάσκαλος και ο ιερέας αντικαταστάθηκαν από την τηλεόραση, που ασκεί ολέθρια επίδραση όχι μόνο στη γλώσσα, αλλά και στον χαρακτήρα και το ήθος.
Σήμερα η νεολαία αμφισβητεί τα πάντα και κανένας δεν καταγγέλλει ότι η αμφισβήτηση αυτή οφείλεται στο σοβαρό έλλειμμα ανθρωπιστικής Παιδείας, που ξεκινάει από το Δημοτικό, το οποίο χρειάζεται ριζική αναμόρφωση μαζί με το Γυμνάσιο και το Λύκειο.
=Ο κορυφαίος ισπανός γλωσσολόγος Francisco Adrados διαπιστώνει ότι «Η ελληνική και κινεζική είναι οι μόνες γλώσσες με συνεχή ζώσα παρουσία από τους ίδιους λαούς και στον ίδιο χώρο εδώ και 4.000 έτη». Κατά τον Adrados όλες οι γλώσσες θεωρούνται κρυφοελληνικές, με πλούσια δάνεια από τη μητέρα των γλωσσών, την ελληνική. Από χαρτογράφηση των ανά τον κόσμο πανεπιστημίων που διαθέτουν τμήματα ελληνικών σπουδών, όλως ενδεικτικά μνημονεύονται: ΗΠΑ 58, Γερμανία 31, Ισπανία 20, Γαλλία 18, Καναδάς 17, Αυστραλία 12, Ιταλία και Ρωσία 10, Βρετανία 8, Βέλγιο και Ιρλανδία 6, Φινλανδία, Ν. Αφρική, Ν. Ζηλανδία, Ουκρανία και Πολωνία 4, Ελβετία, Σουηδία και Τουρκία 3, Αίγυπτος, Βουλγαρία, Γεωργία, Κίνα, Πορτογαλία, Τσεχία, Ιαπωνία, Ουγγαρία, Ρουμανία και Σλοβενία 2 και από 1 Αλβανία, Αρμενία, Αυστρία, Βραζιλία, Δανία, Ιορδανία, Ισραήλ, Μεξικό, Μολδαβία, Σλοβακία και Χιλή. Συνολικά, η ελληνική διδάσκεται σε περισσότερα από 270 πανεπιστήμια ανά τον κόσμο.
= Έρευνα του Ινστιτούτου Επικοινωνίας, με τη βοήθεια της ALCO, αποκάλυψε το εξής τραγικό: Ξενόφερτες λέξεις χρησιμοποιεί το 64,8% των κατοίκων της Αττικής. Το 60,9% των αναγνωστών του αθλητικού Τύπου. Το 51,4% αυτών που βλέπουν τηλεόραση 4-5 ώρες τη μέρα.
Από την άλλη πλευρά, στο Βιβλίο Γκίνες η ελληνική γλώσσα αναφέρεται ως η πλουσιότερη του κόσμου, με 5.000.000 λέξεις, όταν η αγγλική έχει μόνο 490.000 και 70.000.000 λεκτικούς τύπους. Στο λεξικό Γουέμπστερ φαίνεται ότι η αγγλική γλώσσα έχει δανειστεί 57 μόνο λέξεις από την τουρκική, 34 από τις σλαβικές και 41.615 λέξεις από την ελληνική.
Ο Μπιλ Γκέιτς ομολογεί ότι η ελληνική, με τη μαθηματική δομή της, είναι η γλώσσα της πληροφορικής και της νέας γενιάς των εξελιγμένων υπολογιστών, γιατί μόνο σ’ αυτήν δεν υπάρχουν όρια. Τέλος, στο πρόγραμμα ηλεκτρονικής αποθησαύρισης του πλούτου της ελληνικής γλώσσας, που έχει αναλάβει το Πανεπιστήμιο Ιρβάιν της Καλιφόρνιας με την ονομασία «Ίβυκος», οι υπεύθυνοι υπολογίζουν ότι οι ελληνικοί λεκτικοί τύποι θα φτάσουν τον εκπληκτικό αριθμό των 90 εκατομμυρίων. Κι εμείς τι;».​
*Των οικιών ημών εμπιπραμένων ημείς κουνάδομεν.*


----------



## curry (Apr 15, 2009)

Νικ, έχω κάτι ξυραφάκια ειδικά για κόψιμο φλέβας, θα κρατήσω μερικά για μένα, σου στέλνω τα υπόλοιπα... 
Να πω ότι δεν το έψαξα καθόλου στον υπόλοιπο Τύπο πριν να ποστάρω - είναι που μου άναψαν τα λαμπάκια, κακός σύμβουλος, θα είχαμε ξεκινήσει τελείως διαφορετικά τη συζήτηση.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2009)

Την επόμενη φορά, αντί για ξυραφάκια, να κρατήσεις τα ληγμένα γιαούρτια.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 15, 2009)

Εμένα, περισσότερο από τις εθνικιστικές ονειρώξεις των 5, 10, 90 εκατομμυρίων λέξεων, με ενοχλεί ότι τα κείμενα αυτά συνοδεύονται πάντοτε από υποτιμητικές αναφορές στην αγγλική γλώσσα. 

Είναι αναμφίβολα γελοίο να μπαίνεις στον κόπο να υπερασπίζεσαι μια γλώσσα στην οποία έχει γραφτεί τόσο υπέροχη ποίηση και λογοτεχνία, τη γλώσσα του Σαίξπηρ και του Σέλεϊ και του Τένισον και και και, αλλά όποτε μπλέχτηκα σε κουβέντα σχετικά με τα διάφορα μυθεύματα τύπου hellenic quest και σία διαπίστωσα ότι κοινός τόπος όλων των συνομιλητών μου ήταν ότι τα αγγλικά είναι μια φτωχή και άσχημη (ή τουλάχιστον αδιάφορη) γλώσσα. Δεν θυμάμαι καλό λόγο για τα αγγλικά από κανέναν. 

Θα το αποκαλούσα μισαλλοδοξία αλλά μάλλον πρόκειται για άγνοια.


----------



## Costas (Apr 16, 2009)

Χούντας ο Αθάνατος! το αποκάλυψε σχολιάστρια (αρ. σχολίου 15) στο μπλογκ του sarant (βλ. λινκ παραπάνω).


----------



## panadeli (Apr 16, 2009)

Καλά οι Πρόεδροι και οι τέως Πρόεδροι της Δημοκρατίας δεν ελέγχουν πρώτα ποιες εκδηλώσεις να τιμήσουν με την παρουσία τους; Ή μήπως είναι ομοϊδεάτες; (για τον Σαρτζετάκη ειδικά με τη φοβερή ιδιοκαθαρεύουσά του δεν δυσκολεύομαι καθόλου να το πιστέψω). Εντάξει, ο τίτλος της διάλεξης δεν σε πονηρεύει αμέσως αλλά κοτζάμ Πρόεδροι της Δημοκρατίας οφείλουν να είναι πιο προσεκτικοί. 

Τουλάχιστον ο νυν Υπουργός Παιδείας έλαμψε δια της απουσίας του. Μπράβο στον Άρη. Το καλό να λέγεται. 
(Ή μήπως, φοβάμαι να το πω, ήταν απλά ανενημέρωτος; )


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 16, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Τουλάχιστον ο νυν Υπουργός Παιδείας έλαμψε δια της απουσίας του. Μπράβο στον Άρη. Το καλό να λέγεται.
> (Ή μήπως, φοβάμαι να το πω, ήταν απλά ανενημέρωτος; )


Σιγά μην τρέχει και σε διαλέξεις ο Αριστόβουλος, επειδή τον κάνανε Παιδείας. :)


----------



## sarant (Apr 24, 2009)

Στο ιστολόγιό μου ξεκίνησε μια πρωτοβουλία για ένα γράμμα προς Ακαδημία/Ελευθεροτυπία, ως διαμαρτυρία.
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/04/22/akadhm/

Σχόλια και προτάσεις διαμόρφωσης του κειμένου, εκεί.
Αν κανείς θέλει να προσθέσει το όνομά του, πρέπει να μου στείλει ηλεμήνυμα ή PM.


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2009)

Θεωρώ σκόπιμο (αλλά και επίκαιρο, έστω και με καθυστέρηση μιας δεκαπενταετίας σχεδόν) να αντιγράψω εδώ την κριτική του Χριστόφορου Χαραλαμπάκη για το βιβλίο της Τζιροπούλου _Πώς η Ελληνική γονιμοποίησε τον ευρωπαϊκό λόγο_. Δεν υπάρχει πια ο τόπος www.philology.gr, όπου αρχικά αναρτήθηκε, και σε λίγες εβδομάδες θα κλείσουν και όλες οι σελίδες του geocities, από όπου το αντέγραψα εγώ. Μέσα από αυτή την βιβλιοκριτική-χαστούκι, δίνεται, θα έλεγε κανείς, μια συνολική απάντηση σε όλα τα ανυπόστατα που διαβάζουμε σε κείμενα, έντυπα και ψηφιακά, που βάζουν την εθνικιστική αποχαύνωση πάνω από την επιστήμη και τη σοβαρή έρευνα.


_Θαλλώ 9, 1997, 243-251_.

ΧΡΙΣΤΟΦΟΡΟΣ ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΑΚΗΣ
*ΑΣΥΛΛΗΠΤΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΕΣ ΓΟΝΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΟΥ ΛΟΓΟΥ 
ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ*
ΠΕΡΙΘΩΡΙΑΚΕΣ ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟΚΟΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ
*Άννα Τζιροπούλου-Ευσταθίου, Πώς η Ελληνική γονιμοποίησε τον ευρωπαϊκό λόγο*, 2 τόμοι, Αθήνα 1995 : Νέα θέσις, σσ. 588

Όταν έπεσε στα χέρια μου το παραπάνω βιβλίο της φιλολόγου καθηγήτριας κ. Άννας Τζιροπούλου-Ευσταθίου, ομολογώ ότι μου προκάλεσε θυμηδία, καθώς διαπίστωσα από την πρώτη κιόλας στιγμή ότι είναι γεμάτο από ανεύθυνους λογισμούς, παραλογισμούς και αντιεπιστημονικές θέσεις, οι οποίες δεν αξίζουν καν αντίκρουσης. Ο λόγος για τον οποίο έκρινα σκόπιμο να ασχοληθώ με το έργο αυτό είναι ότι το είδα να εκτίθεται σε ένα μεγάλο Διεθνές Συνέδριο για την Ιστορία της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας και Γραφής που έγινε τον Οκτώβριο του 1996 στη Γερμανία (Ohlstadt της Βαυαρίας) στο οποίο έλαβα μέρος ως εισηγητής. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η συγγραφέας του βιβλίου και ο εκδοτικός οίκος που το διακινεί δεν έχουν συνειδητοποιήσει ότι εκτίθενται ανεπανόρθωτα και συγχρόνως εκθέτουν και τη χώρα μας, αφού διερωτάται κανείς εύλογα πώς είναι δυνατόν να κυκλοφορεί στην Ελλάδα του 2000 ένα τέτοιο απαράδεκτο βιβλίο, το οποίο είναι διαποτισμένο από εθνικιστικές και ρατσιστικές ιδέες, διανθισμένες με κενολογίες και ρητορικό στόμφο. Αν η Ελληνική γλώσσα έχει τέτοιους υπερασπιστές και φίλους, διερωτώμαι τι τους χρειάζεται τους εχθρούς.

Σε μια εποχή που οι λαοί νιώθουν την ανάγκη να έρθει ο ένας πιο κοντά στον άλλο, ιδιαίτερα στα πλαίσια της Ενωμένης Ευρώπης, σεβόμενοι τις πολιτιστικές ιδιαιτερότητες του κάθε κράτους, γίνονται ακόμα πιο αισθητές οι παραφωνίες του απομονωτισμού. Στόχος του κρινόμενου εδώ βιβλίου είναι η χιμαιρική «επανελλήνισις της οικουμένης» (βλ. σ. 22), με σαφή συνυποδήλωση ότι οι άλλοι λαοί είναι «βάρβαροι» και χρειάζονται τον πολιτισμό και τα φώτα μας. Αυτή η «θεοποίηση» της Ελληνικής γλώσσας (βλ. στη σ. 32 την αναφορά στο «θεϊκό οικοδομικό υλικό» που είναι ο Λυκαβηττός!) και η συνειδητή υποβάθμιση όλων των άλλων γλωσσών, δεν οδηγεί παρά στην «περιθωριοποίηση» όσων σκέπτονται τόσο αλαζονικά για τη γλώσσα τους. Η ακόλουθη διατύπωση είναι ενδεικτική της νοοτροπίας που διακατέχει ολόκληρο το βιβλίο: «Η ελληνική παρέχει λέξεις υψηλών διανοημάτων και ενδύει λεκτικά τις αφηρημένες έννοιες. Επιγραμματικά: Είναι η γλώσσα του πολιτισμού» (σ. 23). Η ελληνική γλώσσα αναγνωρίζεται δικαίως από ξένους ερευνητές, αλλά και από το ευρύτερο μορφωμένο κοινό, σε όλα τα μήκη και πλάτη της γης, ως μια από τις σημαντικότερες πολιτισμικές γλώσσες. Ο ισχυρισμός όμως ότι είναι _η μοναδική_ γλώσσα του πολιτισμού (βλ. στην παραπάνω διατύπωση την εμφατική χρήση του οριστικού άρθρου) δείχνει κουφόνοια και αμετροέπεια ουκ ολίγη.

Δεν διστάζει μάλιστα η συγγραφέας, για δημιουργία εντυπώσεων, να πετάξει στους αφελείς και ανίδεους ( στους οποίους ασφαλώς απευθύνεται το βιβλίο ) απίστευτες πομφόλυγες του τύπου: «Τα ποτάμια και τα ρυάκια...» διαμόρφωσαν «την ήπια, εύκαμπτη, πολύμορφη, μελωδική, γεμάτη φωνήεντα και ποικιλία εκφράσεων, ελληνική γλώσσα» (σ. 17). Υποστηρίζει ακόμα, στην ίδια σελίδα, ότι η γλώσσα μας είναι «... ικανή να μιμηθή παντοειδείς ήχους, κάτι που δεν συμβαίνει με όλες τις γλώσσες. Οι Άραβες λ.χ. δεν έχουν «π». Οι Ρώσοι δεν έχουν «θ». Oι Κινέζοι δεν έχουν «ρ». Αδυνατούν ακόμα και να τα προφέρουν». Το παρατιθέμενο απόσπασμα επιδιώκει να υποβάλει στον αναγνώστη την ιδέα ότι οι παραπάνω γλώσσες μειονεκτούν έναντι της Ελληνικής. Όμως, αν η κ. Τζιροπούλου (εφεξής κ. Τζ.) έκανε τον κόπο να ξεφυλλίσει απλώς ένα εισαγωγικό εγχειρίδιο για τις γλώσσες αυτές, θα έβλεπε ότι κάθε άλλο παρά υστερούν. Tι θα πει ότι οι Ρώσοι δεν έχουν «θ»; Γνωρίζει άραγε ότι χρησιμοποιούν πολλά συριστικά σύμφωνα και συμφωνικά συμπλέγματα και μια σειρά από ουρανικοποιημένα και μη ουρανικοποιημένα σύμφωνα; Η Αραβική περιέχει μερικούς λαρυγγικούς φθόγγους (φαρυγγικά και γλωττιδικά τριβόμενα σύμφωνα) και ένα σημαντικό αριθμό Τριβόμενων υπερωικών συμφώνων τα οποία είναι άγνωστα στην Ελληνική, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει τίποτε για την ποιότητα ή την αξία των δύο γλωσσών. Και η Κινεζική διαθέτει από 4 ως 9 (ανάλογα με τη διάλεκτο) διαφορετικούς μουσικούς τόνους. Τέτοιου είδους συγκρίσεις είναι απαράδεκτες. Αρκεί να ρίξει κανείς μια ματιά στο _Διεθνές Φωνητικό Αλφάβητο_ για να δει την πληθώρα των φθόγγων (και όχι «ήχων», όπως αφελώς γράφει η κ. Τζ.) που υπάρχουν στις ανθρώπινες γλώσσες, για να αντιληφθεί ότι δεν κρίνεται η υπεροχή μιας οποιασδήποτε γλώσσας στο φωνητικό -φωνολογικό επίπεδο. Η κ. Τζ. είναι τόσο καλά ενημερωμένη στις σύγχρονες φωνολογικές θεωρίες που καταφεύγει στον _Κρατύλο_ του Πλάτωνα (414, C) για να εξηγήσει, όπως λέγει (σ. 26), «τον διαφορετικό τρόπο απόδοσης των ήχων», τονίζοντας ότι «εξαρτάται από τη στοματική κοιλότητα, τις φωνητικές χορδές και τον τρόπο αναπνοής, χωρίς να παραβλέψουμε την σύμφυτη διακύμανση κάποιας μουσικής τονικότητας ...».

Για να δείξει την εξάρτηση όλων των ανθρώπινων γλωσσών από την Ελληνική, η συγγρ. αυτού του παράλογου βιβλίου διατείνεται ότι «Έχει γίνει κοινώς παραδεκτό και συνεχώς ακούγεται όλο και πιο συχνά, στα σχετικά παγκόσμια γλωσσολογικά και άλλα συνέδρια, ότι η γλώσσα μας είναι ο συνδετικός κρίκος με όλες σχεδόν τις γνωστές γλώσσες, λατινικές, αγγλοσαξωνικές, σκανδιναυικές, σλαβικές, ανατολικές, ινδικές κ.λπ. κ.λπ.» (σ. 45). Σ’ αυτή τη διατύπωση βλέπουμε την αποθέωση της παραπλανητικής χρήσης της γλώσσας, την προσπάθεια χειραγώγησης και επιβολής μιας άποψης, χωρίς κανένα αποδεικτικό στοιχείο. Στη συνέχεια δεν υπάρχει καμιά απάντηση στα ερωτήματα: «Από ποιους έχει γίνει κοινώς παραδεκτό»; «Ποια είναι αυτά τα παγκόσμια γλωσσολογικά και άλλα συνέδρια» στα οποία έγιναν δεκτές αυτές οι αντιεπιστημονικές και σοβινιστικές θέσεις; Πληροφορούμαστε ακόμα (σ. 48) ότι «ο καθηγητής Humbol είναι βέβαιος ότι οι Ίνκας μιλούσαν ελληνικά». Δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι ο κ. Humbol, η ευθύνη όμως για τέτοια ανιστόρητα πράγματα βαρύνει εξίσου και αυτόν που τα παραθέτει και τα αποδέχεται. Όπως θα δούμε πιο κάτω, συχνά η κ. Τζ. επικαλείται γνώμες «ειδικών» κατά τρόπο παραπλανητικό. Μέσα σ’ αυτή την παραζάλη δεν με εκπλήσσει το γεγονός ότι η συγγρ. αποφαίνεται επιγραμματικά: «Λύεται και το “μυστήριο” γύρω από την Βασκική γλώσσα» (σ. 49). Με τη φόρα που έχει πάρει εξηγούνται ιλαροτραγικά και οι αφελείς υπεργενικευτικές τοποθετήσεις της κ. Τζ. που καταφέρνει σε κάθε σελίδα του βιβλίου της να μας αφήνει ενεούς: «Όλα εξηγούνται» ( σ. 28). «Μιμήθηκαν οι πάντες τα πάντα» (σ. 37). Μέσα σ’ αυτά τα πλαίσια των «αυταπόδεικτων παραλογισμών» παραθέτω απλώς, χωρίς κανένα σχόλιο ένα ακόμα καταπληκτικό (με την κυριολεκτική σημασία της λέξης) συμπέρασμα (βλ. σ. 40): «Είναι πλέον αυταπόδεικτο ότι η σανσκριτική γλώσσα δεν είναι τόσο αρχαία όσο θα χρειαζόταν για να της αποδοθή η μητρότης της ελληνικής. Στην πραγματικότητα συμβαίνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο, πράγμα που το παραδέχονται οι Ινδοί και μάλιστα υπερηφανεύονται γι’ αυτό». Μπράβο λοιπόν, στα εκατομμύρια των Ινδών που υπερηφανεύονται για την καταγωγή της γλώσσας τους από την Ελληνική. Ευτυχώς που δεν παίρνει κανείς στα σοβαρά αυτές τις φαιδρότητες, διαφορετικά θα μπορούσε να δημιουργηθεί τεράστιο διπλωματικό θέμα.

Μετά απ’ αυτά, δεν εκπλήσσεται κανείς, όταν η κ. Τζ. προσπαθεί να υποβαθμίσει την αξία της Λατινικής (μιας σπουδαίας πολιτισμικής γλώσσας, μέσω της οποίας έφτασαν στις σύγχρονες δυτικοευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες χιλιάδες αρχαίες ελληνικές λέξεις) με το να παραθέτει γνώμες οι οποίες επιβεβαιώνουν δήθεν ότι «η λατινική είναι μία αιολική διάλεκτος της ελληνικής γλώσσας» (σ. 32). Αν είχε διαβάσει η κ. Τζ. το υπέροχο βιβλίο του ακαδημαϊκού Ν. Χρ. Κονομή, _Από την Ιστορία της λατινικής Γλώσσας_, Θεσσαλονίκη 1993, δεν θα αποτολμούσε ίσως τέτοιες αλχημικές προσπάθειες μείωσης της σημασίας της Λατινικής ως αυτοτελούς ινδοευρωπαϊκής γλώσσας. Η ελιτίστικη αντίληψη για τη γλώσσα διαφαίνεται στην ακόλουθη διατύπωση, η οποία και πάλι αποσκοπεί στη μείωση της αξίας των λατινικών γλωσσών» (σ. 27): «.Οι λεγόμενες λατινικές γλώσσες εξελίχθηκαν σε μεγάλο μέρος από την τραχειά λαϊκή λατινική (latin vulgaire) την οποία διέδωσαν στις επαρχίες όχι φιλόλογοι ή ποιηταί, αλλά στρατιώτες, έμποροι, ταξιδιώτες, ναυτικοί, που προσάρμοσαν στον δικό τους προφορικό και γραπτό λόγο, τα αλλότρια ονόματα». Τη γλώσσα δεν την διαμορφώνουν τελικά ούτε οι φιλόλογοι, ούτε οι ποιητές, αλλά ο απλός λαός, τον οποίο φαίνεται από τη διατύπωση αυτή να περιφρονεί η κυρία φιλόλογος.

Η κ. Τζ. πιστεύει ότι ακούει «τους τριγμούς της καταρρεύσεως του σαθρού οικοδομήματος της λεγόμενης ‘ινδοευρωπαϊκής’ θεωρίας» (σ. 32 κ.ε.), αλλά, καθώς έχει άγνοια των βασικών μηχανισμών λειτουργίας της γλώσσας και της επαφής των γλωσσών, δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι η πεποίθηση για την ύπαρξη μιας ινδοευρωπαϊκής πρωτόγλωσσας ή πρωτογλώσσας δεν αποτελεί αποκύημα της φαντασίας των επιστημόνων, αλλά στηρίζεται – με βάση τα σημερινά τουλάχιστον επιστημονικά δεδομένα – στις συστηματικές φωνολογικές ομοιότητες και διαφορές μιας σειράς γλωσσών, οι οποίες αποτέλεσαν για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα ένα είδος «γλωσσικού συνδέσμου», για να ακολουθήσει αργότερα κάθε μια το δικό της δρόμο. Μερικοί ερευνητές έχουν πράγματι αρνηθεί την ύπαρξη μιας ινδοευρωπαϊκής πρωτογλώσσας, ανάμεσα στους οποίους και ο περίφημος Ν. Trubetzkoy, ο οποίος αμφισβήτησε την αρχική κοιτίδα των ινδοευρωπαίων με το σκεπτικό ότι φυλές και λαοί δεν αυξάνονται μόνο με πολλαπλασιασμό, καθώς διδάσκει η πείρα, αλλά και με την ένωση διαφόρων ομάδων. Όπως όμως τόνισε ο Α. Nehring, οι ινδοευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες παρουσιάζουν πολλές φορές ομοιότητες στις ρίζες των λέξεων οι οποίες έλαβαν στις διάφορες γλώσσες διαφορετικά επιθήματα. Η θεωρία του Trubetzkoy καταρρίπτεται με το ακαταμάχητο επιχείρημα ότι δεν υπάρχουν δάνεια ριζών. Η άγνοια της πλούσιας σχετικής ξενόγλωσσης βιβλιογραφίας οδηγεί την κ. Τζ. σε υπεραπλουστεύσεις και αφοριστικές διατυπώσεις οι οποίες δεν έχουν θέση στην επιστήμη. Και στο πρόσφατο (1996) συνέδριο στην πόλη Ohlstadt της Βαυαρίας τριάντα κορυφαίοι ερευνητές από ολόκληρο τον κόσμο κατέληξαν στο συμπέρασμα ότι η ινδοευρωπαϊκή θεωρία διαθέτει ισχυρότατα επιστημονικά ερείσματα τα οποία δεν μπορούν να κλονιστούν τόσο εύκολα.​
(Συνεχίζεται στο επόμενο)


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2009)

(Συνέχεια από το προηγούμενο)

Στο ίδιο Συνέδριο έγιναν σημαντικές ανακοινώσεις για τη _φοινικική καταγωγή του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου_ (καθώς μαρτυρεί η μορφή των γραμμάτων και η φωνητική τους αξία, η ονομασία και η σειρά με την οποία εμφανίζονται, ακόμα και η κατεύθυνση της γραφής από τα δεξιά προς τα αριστερά στα αρχαιότερα γραπτά μνημεία της Ελληνικής, όπως δηλ. και στη Φοινικική, στοιχεία τα οποία αμφισβητεί η κ. Τζ.), τονίστηκε όμως αυτό που αποσιωπούν ή αγνοούν οι όψιμοι υπερασπιστές της ελληνικότητας του αλφαβήτου, ότι δηλ. οι Έλληνες μετέτρεψαν το φοινικικό αλφάβητο, το οποίο δεν δήλωνε τα φωνήεντα, σε φωνολογικό, θέτοντας έτσι τη σφραγίδα της ιδιοφυΐας τους στην ιστορία της γραφής. Λόγω της ανακάλυψης από τους Έλληνες της γραφηματικής απόδοσης των φωνηέντων, γίνεται δικαίως λόγος για «ελληνικό αλφάβητο», το οποίο μετέφεραν άποικοι από την Εύβοια στην Κύμη της Ιταλίας, για να αποτελέσει με τη σειρά του τη βάση διαμόρφωσης του λατινικού αλφαβήτου. Και το παλαιότερο Ετρουσκικό αλφάβητο (γύρω στο 700 π.Χ.) δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο παρά το ελληνικό. Το φρυγικό και το λυδικό αλφάβητο είχαν επίσης ως πρότυπό τους το ελληνικό.

Μια από τις βασικότερες αδυναμίες του κρινόμενου εδώ έργου είναι η συχνά εμφανιζόμενη άποψη ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα παραμένει αναλλοίωτη από τα πανάρχαια χρόνια ως σήμερα. Η θέση αυτή υποστηρίζεται από ελάχιστους, ευτυχώς, εναπομείναντες σήμερα γλωσσαμύντορες, οι οποίοι επιμένουν σε μια εξιδανικευμένη γλώσσα του παρελθόντος που τη λατρεύουν σαν ταριχευμένη μούμια. Σε μια ηπιότερη μορφή εμφανίζεται η αντίληψη αυτή σε πολλούς μητρικούς ομιλητές, οι οποίοι ταυτίζουν την υποτιθέμενη γλωσσική παρακμή και κατάπτωση της γλώσσας με τις αλλαγές που μοιραία υφίσταται κάθε γλώσσα, αφού είναι ζωντανός οργανισμός και παρακολουθεί τις ευρύτερες κοινωνικές εξελίξεις. Το πόσο μακριά από τη σύγχρονη πραγματικότητα βρίσκεται η συγγρ. του έργου αυτού, διαφαίνεται από την ακόλουθη διαπίστωσή της (σ. 18), η οποία μόνο ως «μαύρο χιούμορ» μπορεί να εκληφθεί: «Η γλώσσα που μιλούσε ένας βοσκός στην Πελοπόννησο 1.200 χρόνια πριν να γεννηθεί ο Χριστός, είναι με μικρές διαφορές, η ίδια γλώσσα με την ελληνική που μιλιέται σήμερα». Δεν γνωρίζω αν η κ. Τζ. είναι θαυμάστρια των Φαναριωτών και του Παναγιώτη Σούτσου, αντιγράφει, πάντως, ωραία τις ανεδαφικές και οπισθοδρομικές σκέψεις τους με τον ίδιο και μεγαλύτερο ζήλο, 150 χρόνια αργότερα, οπότε η οπισθοδρόμηση είναι διπλά οδυνηρή.

Ο Σούτσος επισκέφτηκε ένα χωριό κοντά στους Δελφούς στο οποίο τον οδήγησε ένας βοσκός και κατέγραψε τις εντυπώσεις του: «...φιλοξενηθείς εις την καλύβαν αυτού ολίγον εστερείτο της βουκολικής γλώσσας του Θεοκρίτου και σχεδόν έλεγέ μοι:
_Δεύρ’ υπό ταν πτελέαν εσδώμεθα, τω τε Πριήπω
καί τάν κρανιάδων κατεναντίον, άπερ ο θώκος
τήvος ο ποιμενικός και ται δρύες».​_Μέσα σ’αυτό το παραλήρημα αρχαιοπληξίας ο ρομαντικός ποιητής αναφέρει στη συνέχεια ότι ο ρουμελιώτης βοσκός πρόφερε τα μακρά και βραχέα φωνήεντα και χρησιμοποιούσε πληθώρα αρχαίων λέξεων, έτσι ώστε να νομίζει ότι έβλεπε μπροστά του τον Αιπόλο του Θεοκρίτου. (Το παράθεμα είναι από τη _Νέα Σχολή του γραφομένου λόγου ή Ανάστασις της αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσης εννοουμένης υπό πάντων_, Αθήνα 1853. Βλ. Χρ. Χαραλαμπάκης, _Νεοελληνικός λόγος_, _Μελέτες για τη γλώσσα, τη λογοτεχνία και το ύφος_, Αθήνα 1992, σ. 165).

Η προκλητική διαστρέβλωση της πραγματικότητας εμφανίζεται συχνά. Στη σ. 18 η κ. Τζ. αναφέρεται στις «8 πτωτικές καταλήξεις της Ελληνικής», για να ισχυριστεί λίγο πιο κάτω: «Με ιδιαίτερη μνεία στο ότι οι καταλήξεις αυτές δεν έχουν αλλάξει μέχρι σήμερα». Διατείνεται ακόμα ότι «Οι περισσότερες ομηρικές εκφράσεις επιζούν σχεδόν αναλλοίωτες στο στόμα των Ελλήνων». Ανάμεσα στα άλλα επικαλείται τη λ. _χλαίνη_, τονίζοντας ότι «λυπάται» γιατί τώρα πληροφορήθηκε ότι λέγεται _τζάκετ_. Αν άνοιγε, η κ. Τζ. ένα οποιοδήποτε ετυμολογικό λεξικό της αρχαίας Ελληνικής, θα έβλεπε ότι η λ. _χλαίνη_, για την οποία κόπτεται, είναι κατά την πιθανότερη εκδοχή ξενικό δάνειο, άγνωστης προέλευσης. Ας επέλεγε τουλάχιστο μια άλλη ακραιφνώς ελληνική λέξη. Μερικές φορές η συγγρ. νομίζει ότι επιβιώνουν αρχαίες λέξεις στην κοινή νεοελληνική, χωρίς να υποψιάζεται ότι πρόκειται για λόγιες λέξεις που δημιουργήθηκαν τον περασμένο μόλις αιώνα. Έτσι τονίζει ότι «το συχνά δεν το λέμε θαμά, εκείνος όμως που συχνάζει κάπου, αποκαλείται θαμών» (σ. 20). Η λ. _θαμών_, αρχικά με τον τύπο _θαμώνης_, πλάστηκε το 1846, για να αντικαταστήσει το τουρκ. _μουστερής_.

Η πρόκληση της άγνοιας και της διαστρέβλωσης αποκορυφώνεται στις ετυμολογίες που επικαλείται η κ. Τζ. θέλοντας να δείξει σώνει και καλά τη μονομερή «γονιμοποίηση του δυτικού λόγου» (σ. 30) από την Ελληνική, προχωρεί σε κατ’ εξακολούθηση βιασμούς της ιστορίας των λέξεων, δείχνοντας ακόμα μια φορά άγνοια των μηχανισμών λειτουργίας της επαφής των γλωσσών, ενώ φαίνεται ότι δεν έχει ακούσει τίποτε για τα νεότερα μεταφραστικά δάνεια της νεοελληνικής από δυτικοευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες, και ιδιαίτερα από τη γαλλική και την αγγλική. Αναμασά ξεπερασμένες απόψεις ερασιτεχνών γλωσσολόγων, μερικές από τις οποίες βρίσκονται και σε νεοελληνικά λεξικά. Θα μπορούσαν να αναφερθούν εκατοντάδες λέξεις που ανήκουν σ’ αυτή την κατηγορία. Έτσι, για παράδειγμα, οι λέξεις _μικρόβιο_ και _οικολογία_ δεν παράγονται από το _μικρός_ + _βίος_ και _οίκος_ + _λογία_, αντίστοιχα, αλλά προέρχονται από τα γαλλ. microbe και ecologie (ή αγγλ. ecology) με βάση λεξικά και γραμματικά μoρφήματα της αρχαίας Ελληνικής. Ήδη από το 1900 τόνισε ο Στ. Κουμανούδης, _Συναγωγή νέων λέξεων υπό των λογίων πλασθεισών_, (βλ. λ.) ότι το _μικρόβιο_ (η λ. εμφανίζεται για πρώτη φορά το 1889) προέρχεται από το γαλλικό microbe, και ότι το επίθ. _μικρόβιος_ δεν είχε βέβαια στην αρχαία γλώσσα τη σημερινή επιστημονική σημασία. Και το _αντιβιοτικό_ (η κ. Τζ. γράφει _αντιβιωτικό)_ προέρχεται από το γαλλ. antibiotique (αγγλ. antibiotic) και όχι αντίστροφα. Ο όρος αυτός δημιουργήθηκε για πρώτη φορά στη δεκαετία 1880-1889 για να περιγράψει «τη βλαπτική επίδραση ενός οργανισμού σε έναν άλλο με την έκκριση τοξικών ουσιών». Η λ. άρχισε να χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημασία της θεραπείας σοβαρών λοιμώξεων μόλις το 1941. Το να μιλάμε, επομένως, για «αρχαίες» λέξεις που «γονιμοποίησαν» τις ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες, χωρίς να γνωρίζουμε την ιστορία των λέξεων, δείχνει έλλειψη μεθόδου και σοβαρότητας. Το επίθ. _αντιβιοτικός,_ δεν ανάγεται στο «αντί + αρχ. βιοτικός < βίοτος (= ζωή) », όπως μας πληροφορεί και το _Λεξικό της ελληνικής γλώσσας_ των Τεγόπουλου-Φυτράκη. Η Ά. Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη (_Νεολογικός δανεισμός της νεοελληνικής_. _Άμεσα δάνεια από τη γαλλική και αγγλοαμερικανική_. _Μορφοφωνολογική ανάλυση_, Θεσσαλονίκη 1994, σ. 38 κ.ε.), έδειξε ότι οι διεθνισμοί που σχηματίζονται από στοιχεία της αρχαίας ελληνικής και της λατινικής ενσωματώνονται απρόσκοπτα στη νεοελληνική. Μερικά από τα παραδείγματα που αναφέρει: _αεροδρόμιο_, _ αλογόνο_, _θρόμβωση_, _μαγνητόφωνο_,_ τεχνολογία_, _φωτογραφία_, _ ψυχόδραμα_ κ.ά. Αφού το αντικείμενο αναφοράς χιλιάδων λέξεων, όπως οι παραπάνω, δεν ήταν γνωστό στον αρχαιοελληνικό κόσμο, πώς μπορεί κανείς να μιλά για «αρχαίες λέξεις» που δανείστηκαν σύγχρονες γλώσσες υψηλού πολιτισμού; Με βάση την εσφαλμένη αυτή αντίληψη δεν μας ξαφνιάζει καθόλου η διαπίστωση της κ. Τζ. (σ. 44) ότι «Οι κρουνoί της ελληνίδος φωνής έχουν πλημμυρίσει κατά ένα τουλάχιστον 85% τις δεξαμενές των ευρωπαϊκών γλωσσών». Ευτυχώς για τις ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες που δεν υπήρξε τέτοια «βιβλική πλημμύρα».​
(Συνεχίζεται στο επόμενο)


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2009)

(Συνέχεια από το προηγούμενο)

Η κ. Τζ. δεν αρκείται στην παραποίηση της πραγματικότητας για ξένες λέξεις που σχηματίστηκαν από αρχαιοελληνικά μορφήματα και εισήχθησαν στη γλώσσα μας. Προχωρεί πιο πέρα. Ανακαλύπτει λ.χ. ότι το _ουίσκυ_ (whisky) δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από το ελληνικό _ύδωρ._ Προέρχεται όμως από το σκοτσέζικο whiskybae και αυτό με τη σειρά του από το σκοτικό γαελικό (αρχ. κελτικό) uisge beatha που σημαίνει «ύδωρ ζωής». Τη γερμανική λέξη Taube = «περιστέρι» την ανάγει εντελώς αυθαίρετα στο _τιτίς_ = «βραχύ ορνίθιον» (Φώτιος). Στο _Etymologisches Woerterbuch der deutschen Sprache_ του Fr. Kluge, 21η έκδ., Βερολίνο 1975, βλ. λ., μπορεί να δει κανείς με άριστη τεκμηρίωση ότι πρόκειται για το αρχ. γερμ. tuba, αγγλ. dove, λέξη που σημαίνει ό,τι το αρχ. ελλην. _πέλεια_.

Επικαλούμενη η συγγρ. αποδεδειγμένα εσφαλμένες γνώμες άλλων ερευνητών, δεν απαλλάσσεται η ίδια, όπως προανέφερα, της ευθύνης για τη σαβούρα που συγκέντρωσε. Αναφέρει λ.χ. (σ. 42) ότι «Κατά τον Φυρετιέρ, ακόμη και η γαλλική “argot” ετυμολογείται από το “Άργος” ως περιέχουσα πολλές ελληνικές λέξεις». Η λ. ανάγεται πιθανότατα στο argoter = «μαλώνω», αρχ. γαλλ. argoter < ergο». Παραπέμπει επίσης (βλ. σ. 47) σε κάποιον Τσιούλκα («Συμβολαί εις την διγλωσσίαν των Μακεδόνων»), του οποίου προφανώς ασπάζεται τις ετυμολογίες: «Δεν είναι τουρκικό το χατήρι. Είναι το ήτορ. Δεν είναι σλαυικό το ρεζίλι. Είναι το ‘αίσυλα ρέζειν’». Ακόμα και βυζαντινοί ετυμολόγοι θα ζήλευαν αυτές τις «υπέροχες» ετυμολογίες. Γιατί υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που αρνούνται με τέτοιο γελοίο τρόπο τα τουρκ. hatir και rezil και γίνονται οι ίδιοι ρεζίλι; Σήμερα είναι πια ανόητο να προσπαθεί να αποκρύψει κανείς ότι λαοί που συγχρωτίστηκαν επί πολλούς αιώνες δεν μπορούν παρά να αλληλοεπηρεάστηκαν και γλωσσικά.

Η βιβλιογραφία στην οποία στηρίζεται η εργασία αυτή (βλ. σσ. 584 κ. ε.) είναι εντελώς ασήμαντη. Δεν υπάρχει καμιά σχεδόν αναφορά σε σύγχρονους έλληνες ή ξένους γλωσσολόγους. Προτιμά να παραπέμπει σε μελέτες του κ. Ηλιόπουλου και του Δ. Ζακυθηνού. Η συγγρ. δεν ξέρει καλά καλά να παραπέμψει στα βιβλία που αναφέρει, ούτε καν στο περίφημο λεξικό των Liddell-Scott-Jones. Και στον Ησύχιο παραπέμπει αόριστα στην «έκδ. Ιένας 1934», χωρίς ίσως να έχει ακούσει ή να δει ποτέ την έκδοση Κ. Latte. Παραθέτει στοιχεία του τύπου: «Χατζιδάκι Γ. ‘Ελληνικαί μελέται’», χωρίς καμιά άλλη βιβλιογραφική ένδειξη. Για δημιουργία εντυπώσεων αναφέρεται στον «ακαδημαϊκό κ. Ντελόπουλο» (σ. 45), ενώ πρόκειται για συνταξιούχο συντάκτη του Ιστορικού Λεξικού της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών. Είναι εξοργιστικές οι ανεξακρίβωτες πληροφορίες που παρατίθενται φύρδην μίγδην, χωρίς καμιά συνοχή και λογικό ειρμό.

Το αποκορύφωμα του θράσους βρίσκεται στη σ. 51, όπου η Κ. Τζ. ζητά και τα ρέστα: «Σχετικά με όλα όσα μέχρι τώρα παραθέσαμε, ουδεμία αναφορά υπάρχει στα σχολικά εγχειρίδια Στοιχειώδους και Μέσης Εκπαιδεύσεως. Τα βιβλία με τα οποία «μορφώνονται» οι Ελληνόπαιδες επιμένουν στην προβολή παρωχημένων ινδοευρωπαϊκοσανσκριτικών θεωριών, που συμπληρώνονται από την μονόπλευρη και απολυταρχικά διατυπωμένη «άποψη» περί της καταγωγής του Ελληνικού αλφαβήτου» από τα «φοινικικά γράμματα» ...».

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν, κυρίως ξένοι, αλλά και έλληνες διαπρεπείς ερευνητές, οι οποίοι έχουν δείξει με τις αυστηρά επιστημονικές μελέτες τους ότι η Ελληνική γλώσσα αποτελεί μοναδικό ίσως φαινόμενο στην Ιστορία του ανθρώπινου πολιτισμού, καθώς μιλιέται αδιάκοπα επί 4.000 χρόνια και γράφεται επί 3.500 χρόνια, στον ίδιο περίπου γεωγραφικό χώρο. Στη γλώσσα μας γράφτηκαν αθάνατα λογοτεχνικά έργα. Ως ελληνιστική κοινή διαδόθηκε σε όλη την τότε γνωστή οικουμένη. Αποτέλεσε τη γλώσσα της νέας θρησκείας, του χριστιανισμού, που άλλαξε τη ροή της ανθρωπότητας, ενώ ως δεύτερη γλώσσα του Ανθρωπισμού επηρέασε για δεύτερη φορά τον δυτικοευρωπαϊκό πολιτισμό, ο οποίος στηρίζεται στον αρχαίο ελληνικό και ρωμαϊκό. Και σήμερα ακόμα εξακολουθεί να δανείζει ποικίλα μορφήματα για τη δημιουργία χιλιάδων επιστημονικών όρων και νεολογισμών. Αυτές οι αντικειμενικώς εξακριβώσιμες αλήθειες, για τις οποίες πρέπει να νιώθουν δικαιολογημένη υπερηφάνεια οι νεοέλληνες, απουσιάζουν εντελώς, ή δεν τεκμηριώνονται επαρκώς σε μια μελέτη που υποτίθεται ότι έχει στόχο να προβάλει την Ελληνική γλώσσα.

Το βιβλίο αυτό, γραμμένο από μια εν ενεργεία «φιλόλογο» (διερωτώμαι αν διδάσκει στους μαθητές της αυτά που η ίδια πρεσβεύει), περιέχει τόσες ανακρίβειες, προχειρότητες και ασυναρτησίες, που διερωτάται ευλόγως κανείς πώς είναι δυνατόν να βλέπει το φως της δημοσιότητας σε μια τόσο καλαίσθητη και πανάκριβη έκδοση, χωρίς να βρεθεί ένας άνθρωπος με την κοινή λογική να αποτρέψει τη δημοσίευσή του από ένα σοβαρό εκδοτικό οίκο, ο οποίος για την εκτύπωση ενός τόσο ογκώδους έργου δαπάνησε ασφαλώς αρκετά εκατομμύρια δραχμές.

Εν ονόματι της «φιλοπατρίας» και «του μεγαλείου της φυλής και της γλώσσας μας» έχει ζημιωθεί πολλές φορές η Ελλάδα. Το βιβλίο της κ. Τζιροπούλου καθώς είναι γραμμένο με έπαρση, αλαζονεία, περιφρόνηση των άλλων γλωσσών και άγνοια βασικών αρχών της επιστημονικής μεθοδολογίας, και ειδικότερα της γλωσσολογικής έρευνας, δεν βοηθά στην προβολή της γλώσσας μας, αλλά στην περιθωριοποίησή της. Αν μη τι άλλο, δίνει λαβή σε μερικούς ξένους να επικαλούνται τέτοιου είδους ευτελή δημοσιεύματα για να αποδείξουν ότι υπάρχει στη χώρα μας γλωσσικός ιμπεριαλισμός.—​


----------



## curry (May 12, 2009)

Η Ελευθεροτυπία δημοσιεύει την επιστολή Σαραντάκου και λοιπών, εδώ.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2009)

Συνέχεια, με επιστολή θλιβερής αναμάσησης αχώνευτης τροφής, στην Ελευθεροτυπία:
http://www.enet.gr/?i=arthra-sthles.el.epistolesanagnoston&id=45289

Αντιγράφω (γιατί με τα προβλήματα της Ε θα χάσουμε αυτά τα διαμάντια):

 *Επιχειρείται τελευταία η αμφισβήτηση της ελληνικής γλώσσας ως της πλουσιότερης γλώσσας του κόσμου από ομάδα υπαρκτών ή ανύπαρκτων ατόμων, με μη δυνατότητα επιβεβαίωσης των επιστημονικών τους γνώσεων περί την Ελληνική.

Και προβάλλεται ως τέτοια η Αγγλική, που μόνο σαν ανέκδοτο μπορεί να θεωρηθεί. Με σκοπό την ενημέρωση των αναγνωστών σας και επειδή η ανοησία της άγνοιας έχει και αυτή τα όριά της, αν δεν είναι προβοκατόρικη από τους δήθεν λάτρεις της ελληνικής γλώσσας, τίθενται υπ' όψιν τα κάτωθι στοιχεία η εγκυρότητα των οποίων είναι αναμφισβήτητη στη σημερινή εποχή της τεχνολογίας. Κατά τον κορυφαίο Ισπανό γλωσσολόγο Francisco R. Adradas, για τον δυτικό κόσμο η Ελληνική είναι η γλώσσα μητέρα, με πλούσια δάνεια προς τις άλλες γλώσσες που τις θεωρεί κρυφοελληνικές (Βλ. το τελευταίο έργο του Adradas "Ιστορία της Ελληνικής Γλώσσης από τις αρχές ώς τις μέρες μας") και υπό την άποψη αυτή η ελληνική είναι η πλουσιότερη του κόσμου.

Το Πανεπιστήμιο Ιρμάιν της Καλιφόρνιας ανέλαβε την αποθησαύριση του πλούτου της ελληνικής γλώσσας διαθέτοντας εκατομμύρια δολάρια. Επικεφαλής του προγράμματος της αποθησαύρισης αυτής τοποθετήθηκαν η γλωσσολόγος-ελληνίστρια Μακ Ντόναλι και οι καθηγητές ηλεκτρονικής Μπρούνερ και Πάκαρι. Στον Η/Υ Ιμύκο αποθησαυρίστηκαν ήδη 6.000.000 λεκτικοί τύποι της Ελληνικής, όταν είναι γνωστόν ότι η Αγγλική έχει συνολικά 490.000 λέξεις και 300.000 τεχνικούς και επιστημονικούς όρους, εκ των οποίων, σύμφωνα με έρευνα 30 χρόνων του συγγραφέα Αριστείδη Κωνσταντινίδη, περισσότερες από 150.000 είναι λέξεις ελληνικές. Δηλαδή η Αγγλική γλώσσα είναι το 1/100 μόλις της Ελληνικής και το λεξικό Γουέμπστερ μάς φανερώνει ότι η Αγγλική έχει δανειστεί από την Ελληνική 41.615 λέξεις και μόνο 57 και 34 λέξεις από την Τουρκική και τις Σλαβικές γλώσσες. Ακόμη στον Η/Υ Ιμύκο ταξινομήθηκαν 8.000 συγγράμματα με 4.000 αρχαίων Ελλήνων και το έργο συνεχίζεται.

Τέλος οι υπεύθυνοι του προγράμματος υπολογίζουν ότι οι ελληνικοί λεκτικοί τύποι θα φτάσουν, όταν το έργο τελειώσει, στα 90.000.000, έναντι 9.000.000 της λατινικής και τότε θα δούμε για ποιον εξωφρενικό αριθμό θα μιλάμε».

Δρ Θεόδωρος Ανδρεάκος
πρ. γεν. επιθεωρητής Αν. Παιδείας
Ομότιμος καθηγητής ΑΤΕΙ 


Συζήτηση στο ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου:
Υπαρκτά ή ανύπαρκτα άτομα


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2009)

Νέα επιστολή στην Ελευθεροτυπία:
Στο φύλλο της 12/5/2009 της εφημερίδας σας εδημοσιεύθη σχόλιο «περί του πλούτου της ελληνικής γλώσσας», υπογραφόμενο από ορισμένα άτομα τα οποία δήθεν ενδιαφέρονται για την ελληνική γλώσσα.
Η συνέχεια εδώ.

Επειδή νιώθω συντριβή, μήπως νομίσει κανείς ότι είμαι ένας από εκείνους που «δήθεν» ενδιαφέρονται για την ελληνική γλώσσα, για να αποδείξω το πραγματικό μου ενδιαφέρον είμαι διατεθειμένος να προσφέρω το καλύτερο επιχείρημα υπέρ του γνήσιου πλούτου της ελληνικής γλώσσας έναντι της αγγλικής (και όχι μόνο). Ορίστε, κύριοι, ανοίξτε ένα οποιοδήποτε αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό. Σε οποιαδήποτε αγγλική λέξη θέλετε. Κοιτάξτε πόσες ελληνικές λέξεις ακολουθούν τη μία αγγλική λέξη: Μία; Δύο; Συνήθως πολλές. Πάρτε, ας πούμε, από εδώ την αγγλική λέξη _flat_. Πόσες ελληνικές λέξεις αντιστοιχούν στη _μία_ αγγλική; Πάμπολλες.
ομαλός και επίπεδος, αναπεπταμένος, αβαθής, χθαμαλός, ρηχός, ξεφούσκωτος, ανιαρός, μονότονος, άτονος, υποτονικός, ενιαίος, αμετάβλητος, ξεθυμασμένος, σαφής, κατηγορηματικός, απερίφραστος, αποφορτισμένος, αλαμπής, άτοκος, διαμέρισμα, πεδιάδα, πλάτωμα, σιάδι, υπόδημα χωρίς τακούνι, ύφεση, εκτάδην, κατηγορηματικά, απερίφραστα, ξεκάθαρα κ.ά.​Έχουμε όλες αυτές τις λέξεις όταν οι Άγγλοι προσπαθούν να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους με μία. Χωρίς να υπολογίσουμε τους κλιτικούς τύπους, οι οποίοι ασκούν τον νου των νέων και τους κάνουν εξυπνότερους από τα παιδιά άλλων λαών από τα πρώτα κιόλας ψελλίσματα.

Χρειάζεται άλλη απόδειξη;


Να το αφήσω; Ή υπάρχει φόβος να το δω αναδημοσιευμένο και πολυτονισμένο; :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2009)

nickel said:


> Να το αφήσω; Ή *υπάρχει φόβος να το δω αναδημοσιευμένο και πολυτονισμένο;* :)



Και αμφιβάλλεις;


----------



## Ambrose (May 29, 2009)

nickel said:


> Έχουμε όλες αυτές τις λέξεις όταν οι Άγγλοι προσπαθούν να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους με μία. Χωρίς να υπολογίσουμε τους κλιτικούς τύπους, οι οποίοι ασκούν τον νου των νέων και τους κάνουν εξυπνότερους από τα παιδιά άλλων λαών από τα πρώτα κιόλας ψελλίσματα.



Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό το λες με χιούμορ... ή όχι; Δηλαδή, μπορούμε να μετρήσουμε τον πλούτο μιας γλώσσας με τον αριθμό των λέξεων ή των μορφημάτων; Γίνεται αυτό; Όχι. Καλό θα ήταν να διευκρινίσουν όλοι αυτοί που μιλάνε για την υπεροχή της τάδε ή δείνα γλώσσας, να διευκρινίσουν τι εννοούν με τον πλούτο της γλώσσας και πώς προτίθενται να τον μετρήσουν. Σε επιστημονικές βάσεις. 

Είναι πλούτος είναι το γεγονός ότι η λέξη flat έχει τόσες σημασίες (πόσες Ελληνικές λέξεις χρειάστηκαν δίπλα της) και όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά το γεγονός ότι οι αγγλόφωνοι είναι σε θέση να χρησιμοποιούν τις λέξεις και το λόγο τους με τέτοιο τρόπο, ώστε μέσα από το context και τις συνθήκες επικοινωνίας να αποκρυσταλλώνεται αβίαστα και με σαφήνεια, η συγκεκριμένη σημασία της λέξης;


----------



## sapere_aude (May 29, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ορίστε, κύριοι, ανοίξτε ένα οποιοδήποτε αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό. Σε οποιαδήποτε αγγλική λέξη θέλετε. Κοιτάξτε πόσες ελληνικές λέξεις ακολουθούν τη μία αγγλική λέξη [...] Χρειάζεται άλλη απόδειξη;




QED. Checkmate!


----------



## SBE (May 29, 2009)

Το επόμενο ελληνογλωσσολογικό λερναίο είναι εδώ!


----------



## panadeli (May 30, 2009)

nickel said:


> Χωρίς να υπολογίσουμε τους κλιτικούς τύπους, οι οποίοι ασκούν τον νου των νέων και τους κάνουν εξυπνότερους από τα παιδιά άλλων λαών από τα πρώτα κιόλας ψελλίσματα.



Και τονώνουν και τις ηγετικές τους ικανότητες! 
Μην το ξεχνάς, παλιοκρυπτοαγγλόφιλε.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2009)

Το κείμενο, νηφάλιο. Απλά λόγια, εύκολοι αριθμοί, ξεκάθαρα επιχειρήματα. Χωρίς πνεύμα ανταγωνισμού. Ελπίζω να το διαβάσουν πολλοί και να το καταλάβουν περισσότεροι. Από τον Ευθ. Φοίβο Παναγιωτίδη στην _Κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή_:

*5.000.000*

Του Ευθ. Φοιβου Παναγιωτιδη*

Ακούγεται κάθε τόσο, ακόμα και από σοβαρούς ανθρώπους, ότι η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι η πλουσιότερη του κόσμου, διότι διαθέτει λεξιλόγιο τουλάχιστον 5.000.000 λέξεων. Αυτή την τερατολογία την έχει καταρρίψει μεθοδικά κι εμπεριστατωμένα ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος και στο βιβλίο του «Γλώσσα μετ’ εμποδίων» και στον ιστότοπό του (www.sarantakos.com), οπότε δεν κρίνω σκόπιμο να παραθέσω όσα γράφει εκεί. Εδώ απλώς θα σκιαγραφήσω πόσο εξωπραγματικός είναι ο ισχυρισμός, ιδίως στο στόμα ανθρώπων με μόρφωση.

Πρώτα πρώτα, όταν λέμε «λέξη», εννοούμε το λήμμα, όχι το δείγμα (token). Έτσι, όσα δείγματα της λέξης «και» κι αν περιέχει αυτό το κείμενο, για σκοπούς λεξιλογίου εμείς θα μετρήσουμε ένα μόνο δείγμα: μία λέξη. Επίσης, όταν το λήμμα κλίνεται, πάλι θα μετρήσουμε μία λέξη: λ.χ. δεν θα μετρήσουμε τους τέσσερις τύπους του λήμματος «γάτα» (γάτα, γάτας, γάτες, γατών) ως τέσσερις λέξεις. Με άλλα λόγια, όταν μετράμε το μέγεθος λεξιλογίων, μετράμε λήμματα, όχι τύπους. Αλλιώς, γλώσσες όπως η τουρκική, με την ευελιξία κι ευχέρειά της να κατασκευάζει τύπους, θα είχε δεκάδες εκατομμύρια λέξεις.

Μένουμε λοιπόν στα λήμματα και προχωρούμε στο ότι ένας αναλφάβητος ενήλικος, είτε προέρχεται από κοινωνία τροφοσυλλεκτών είτε από μεταβιομηχανική κοινωνία, ξέρει περί τις 40.000 λέξεις. Οπωσδήποτε, το λεξιλόγιο του τροφοσυλλέκτη περιέχει διαφορετικού είδους λέξεις από αυτό του μεταβιομηχανικού ανθρώπου: λ.χ. εκεί όπου ο τροφοσυλλέκτης έχει ονόματα για κοινωνικές δραστηριότητες της ομάδας που ανήκει, ο μεταβιομηχανικός αναλφάβητος θα έχει τις λέξεις «Βουλή», «εφάπαξ», «αστυνομία», «απεργία» κ.ο.κ. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η σούμα βγαίνει εκεί κάπου στα 40.000 λήμματα.

Αναπόφευκτα, ο αλφαβητισμός και η εκπαίδευση αυξάνουν το ενδιάθετο λεξιλόγιο μέχρι και τρεις φορές, αφού προσφέρουν πρόσβαση στον γραπτό λόγο και, άρα, σε πλήθος λέξεων. Αν το σκεφτεί κανείς, 120.000 λήμματα είναι πολλά: άλλωστε, ολόκληρο το έργο του Σαίξπηρ περιέχει περί τα 35.000 λήμματα. Ακόμα πιο κοντά μας, η ελληνική γλώσσα από τον Ομηρο έως την Άλωση, μία περίοδο περίπου 24 αιώνων, αριθμεί περίπου 160.000 λήμματα στον Thesaurus Linguae Graecae. Τέλος πάντων, αντιλαμβάνεται κανείς ότι η απόσταση από το 160.000 μέχρι τα όποια εκατομμύρια είναι αγεφύρωτη.

Ας αφήσουμε όμως κατά μέρος τη λογιστική περί λέξεων (λεξιλογιστική;), προχωρώντας σε ένα θέμα ουσίας: Άραγε είναι πλουσιότερη η αγγλική επειδή προσφέρει μονολεκτική έκφραση του frustration; Είναι η ελληνική πλουσιότερη επειδή προσφέρει μονολεκτική έκφραση του φιλότιμου; Όχι. Τελικά όταν μιλάμε για τον πλούτο μιας γλώσσας, μιλάμε για τον πλούτο των κειμένων που είναι γραμμένα σε αυτήν. Στο κάτω κάτω, το γλωσσικό σύστημα δεν είναι παρά γραμματικοί κανόνες και λέξεις. Έτσι, το μεγαλείο της αρχαίας ελληνικής δεν βρίσκεται ούτε στο μέγεθος του λεξιλογίου της, ούτε σε επιμέρους λέξεις όπως «αλετρίβανος» και «τοιγαρούν», ούτε καν σε λέξεις όπως «μένος», «εντελέχεια» ή «λόγος». Μεγαλείο, δύναμη και βάθος βρίσκονται σε κάποια κείμενα (και στα νοήματα, στις εντυπώσεις, στους κόσμους τους) που γράφτηκαν στα ελληνικά.

Παρότι δεν υπάρχουν μεγαλειώδεις γλώσσες, υπάρχουν όμως μεγαλειώδη κείμενα, κείμενα δουλεμένα από ευφυείς, ευρηματικούς -ή απλώς φιλόπονους- στοχαστές και εργάτες του λόγου. Αυτοί δουλεύουν μέσα στους περιορισμούς που επιβάλλουν η γραμματική και το (εκτενές ή μη) λεξιλόγιο της γλώσσας τους.

* _Ο κ. Ευθ. Φοίβος Παναγιωτίδης είναι επ. καθηγητής γλωσσολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Κύπρου._​


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 14, 2009)

εξαιρουμένου του



> Μένουμε λοιπόν στα λήμματα και προχωρούμε στο ότι ένας αναλφάβητος ενήλικος, είτε προέρχεται από κοινωνία τροφοσυλλεκτών είτε από μεταβιομηχανική κοινωνία, ξέρει περί τις 40.000 λέξεις. Οπωσδήποτε, το λεξιλόγιο του τροφοσυλλέκτη περιέχει διαφορετικού είδους λέξεις από αυτό του μεταβιομηχανικού ανθρώπου: λ.χ. εκεί όπου ο τροφοσυλλέκτης έχει ονόματα για κοινωνικές δραστηριότητες της ομάδας που ανήκει


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω πού ακριβώς είναι η αντίρρησή σου, αλλά επειδή κοντοστάθηκα κι εγώ εκεί: νομίζω θα ήταν μίζερο να περάσουμε σε νέου είδους αριθμολογία, ακόμα και για το ενεργό λεξιλόγιο του μέσου μεταβιομηχανικού ανθρώπου. Το επιχείρημα είναι ότι άλλου είδους πλούτο έχει το λεξιλόγιο του τροφοσυλλέκτη, είτε είναι Εσκιμώος με δεκάδες λέξεις για το χιόνι, είτε κτηνοτρόφος στην Κρήτη με δεκάδες λέξεις για την κατσίκα, είτε γενικά ένας άνθρωπος που ζει κοντά στη φύση και ξέρει να την περιγράψει λουλουδάκι προς λουλουδάκι με λεπτομέρεια που αγνοούμε παντελώς (συχνά και τα λεξικά).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 14, 2009)

Το επιχείρημα ότι διαφοροποιείται το λεξιλόγιο κατά τις ανάγκες και τις συνθήκες είναι λογικό και βάσιμη υπόθεση και για απώτατες κοινωνίες. Όμως ο ισολογισμός λέξεων τροφοσυλλέκτη- σύγχρονου ανθρώπου, πέρα από προκλητικά αυθαίρετος, γιατί δεν μπορεί να τεκμηριωθεί, πάσχει λογικά γιατί δεν είναι καθόλου βέβαιο ότι 1. Υπήρχε ίδια δυνατότητα και ανάγκη λεξιλογικού ορισμού και 2. Ίδια ανάγκη γενικότερα γλωσσικής επικοινωνίας όπως στις ιστορικές κοινωνίες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2009)

Εντάξει, εγώ το βλέπω σαν σχηματική προσέγγιση, όχι οπωσδήποτε αυθαίρετη (από την άλλη, κάθε αριθμητική προσέγγιση είναι σχηματική [άρα και αυθαίρετη, θα μου πεις]). Παλαιότερο άρθρο του για το ίδιο θέμα από διαφορετική σκοπιά υπάρχει εδώ:
http://epanagiotidis.blogspot.com/2009/03/blog-post.html


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 14, 2009)

Αυτά εννοούν με την "κακοποίηση"; :)
Police investigating the "brutal" murder an elderly woman at her Hull home want to speak to a man who worked on her garden.






Admin: Το παράθεμα είναι από την κεντρική σελίδα, που ωστόσο αλλάζει συνεχώς.


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2009)

Όπως είπα στον συνονόματο, όταν με ενημέρωσε το μεσημέρι για την επιστολή στην Καθημερινή, «όσοι δεν καλύπτονται από την επιστημονική πραγματικότητα, στρέφονται στην επιστημονική φαντασία».

120 τόμοι κατακέφαλα


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2009)

_*Το λεξικό του βαρόνου Μιγχάουζεν*_.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2009)

Και μερικά χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα βασισμένα στα στοιχεία της συνέντευξης της Μαρίας Παντελιά και στα στοιχεία της επιστολής προς την Καθημερινή:

Το συνολικό έργο του Σέξπιρ περιέχει 884.647 λέξεις. Αν τυπωθεί σε τομίδια των 600 περίπου σελίδων (σε μέγεθος 16 x 24 εκατ.), όπως δηλαδή στα Britannica Great Books, γεμίζει δύο από αυτά τα τομίδια. Άρα το σύνολο της ελληνικής γραμματείας που έχει καταγράψει ως τώρα ο Θησαυρός της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας (TLG) θα απαιτούσε 236 παρόμοια τομίδια για τις 105.000.000 λέξεις. Αν μικραίναμε τα γράμματα και μεγαλώναμε τις σελίδες (22 x 29 εκατ.) ώστε να χωράνε δύο σελίδες των τομιδίων σε μία του μεγάλου τόμου και ανεβάζαμε τις σελίδες του μεγάλου τόμου στις 2.200 που έχει το LSJ (_Greek-English Lexicon_ του 1968, αυτό έχω μπροστά μου), τότε θα χρειάζονταν το πολύ 33 μεγάλοι τόμοι. Για τη γραμματεία. Ένας Θησαυρός θα έχει πολλαπλάσιες σελίδες, αφού η πρόταση «Τα καλά κόποις κτώνται» θα αναφέρεται και στο _καλά_ και στο _κόποις_ και στο _κτώνται_. Γι’ αυτό συμφραστικοί πίνακες αυτής της έκτασης, μόνο σε ηλεκτρονικά μέσα μπορούν να φιλοξενηθούν.

Από την άλλη, αν φτιάξουμε ένα λεξικό που θα περιέχει μόνο λήμματα (_καλός, κόπος, κτώμαι_), χωρίς ορισμούς και παραδείγματα, δηλαδή μία γραμμή για κάθε λήμμα, τότε για να φιλοξενηθούν τα 210.000 λήμματα του TLG (τόσα υπολογίζουν οι ειδικοί του _Thesaurus_) θα έφτανε ένα τομίδιο με τις σελίδες του LSJ. Αν τις βάζαμε σε τόμο του μεγέθους σελίδας του LSJ, σε τετράστηλες σελίδες των 90 γραμμών για να μην τρώμε χαρτί, θα έφταναν και θα περίσσευαν οι 600 σελίδες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 11, 2009)

*Άλλη μια σύγχρονη λεκτική δημιουργία αρχίζει τη διεθνή σταδιοδρομία της*

Στο σκακιστικό του ιστολόγιο *Entwicklungsvorsprung *(μία λέξη και να δω για άσκηση αν θα βάζατε αλλού τους τόνους —διαβάζεται: εντβίκλουνγκσ-φόρσπρουνγκ με δευτερεύοντα τόνο στο -βί-) ο ελληνικής καταγωγής σκακιστής και δημοσιογράφος Γεώργιος Σουλεΐδης παρουσιάζει εδώ, στη δεύτερη παράγραφο μετά το δεύτερο διάγραμμα, στους αναγνώστες του (με αφορμή το πρωτάθλημα Α' Εθνικής όπου συμμετείχε) μία ακόμη (μετά το «μαλάκας») χρήσιμη λέξη για κάθε τουρίστα στην Ελλάδα:

Im Griechischen existiert das Wort “Kolofardia”, wofür ich keine exakte Übersetzung kenne. Wörtlich übersetzt heißt es soviel wie “Arschritzenerweiterung”. Die Griechen benutzen es, um auszudrücken, dass man Riesenglück hatte. “Kolofardos” war ich in meiner Partie gegen den starken GM Dimitrios Mastrovasilis. Er hatte mich schön überspielt, fiel in Gewinnstellung aber auf meinen letzten Trick rein.​
ό εστί μεθερμηνευόμενο:

_Στα ελληνικά υπάρχει η λέξη «κωλοφαρδία» που δεν μπορώ να μεταφράσω ακριβώς. Κατά λέξη σημαίνει κάτι σαν «διεύρυνση της πρωκτικής χαράδρας». Οι Έλληνες την χρησιμοποιούν για να δείξουν ότι κάποιος είχε τεράστια τύχη. «Κωλόφαρδος» ήμουν στην παρτίδα μου εναντίον του ισχυρού γκρανμέτρ Δημήτρη Μαστροβασίλη. Ουσιαστικά με είχε εκμηδενίσει, αλλά σε κερδισμένη θέση έπεσε στην τελευταία παγίδα μου..._​
*Καλοτάξιδη!*


----------



## autox8wn (Jul 22, 2009)

Αν θέλετε, μπορείτε να δείτε τους "σχετικούς συνδέσμους" (προς το παρόν, 16-17):
http://periglwssio.blogspot.com/2009/05/blog-post.html

Έχουμε συγκεντρώσει κείμενα (επιστολές και άρθρα σε εφημερίδες, καθώς και ανακοινώσεις σε ιστολόγια) σχετικά με τον πλούτο της ελληνικής γλώσσας.


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2009)

curry said:


> Κι όμως η ελληνική γλώσσα αναφέρεται στο βιβλίο Γκίνες ως η πλουσιότερη γλώσσα του κόσμου με 5 εκατομμύρια λέξεις, ενώ η αγγλική, που χρησιμοποιούμε κατά κόρον, έχει μόνο 490.000 λέξεις και φέρεται να έχει δανειστεί από την ελληνική 41.615 λέξεις (λεξικό Γουέμπστερ).


Σύμφωνα με την έγκυρη και έγκαιρη ενημέρωση του Σκάι, από τον καιρό που γράφτηκε η παραπάνω πληροφορία στο βιβλίο Γκίνες, οι λέξεις έγιναν 6.000.000 (έξι εκατομμύρια). Μα για ποια φθορά της ελληνικής γλώσσας μιλάνε; Εδώ πολλαπλασιάζονται οι λέξεις πιο γρήγορα απ' όσο αφανίζονται τα δέντρα.

Διαβάστε εδώ πώς η πρόταση σε ντοκιμαντέρ του _Channel 4_ (_The Human Footprint_):
"We have a vocabulary of around 25,000 words, which sounds impressive until you learn that there are around half a million words in the English language."
έγινε (όπως την άκουσε ο Ν. Σαραντάκος):
«ο μέσος άνθρωπος έχει 25.000 λέξεις στο λεξιλόγιό του, αριθμός πολύ μικρός αν σκεφτούμε ότι η αγγλική γλώσσα έχει μισό εκατομμύριο λέξεις, ενώ η ελληνική έχει 6 εκατομμύρια λέξεις!»

Είπαμε, να προσαρμόζουμε τα μίλια σε χιλιόμετρα, αλλά δεν είπαμε ότι ο μεταφραστής μπορεί να διανθίζει τη μετάφρασή του με την κάθε βλακώδη πληροφορία που κουβαλά στο μυαλό του (άστε που διαψεύδει και τον Κουνάδη, ο οποίος πλέον μειοδοτεί). Έλεος πια!

(Ο αριθμός των λέξεων μπορεί να ακολουθεί ανοδική πορεία, αλλά το νήμα έχει ξεπέσει από την αυθαιρεσία του ακαδημαϊκού στην αυθαιρεσία του μεταφραστή του Σκάι. Bloody silly season.)

..........................................................................................................................
Το ακριβές κείμενο του αγγλικού ντοκιμαντέρ, τώρα που βρέθηκε και το 



:
The language we have at our disposal is pretty vast. The average vocabulary is around 25,000 words. Impressive as that sounds, it pales into insignificance when you learn that it is a mere 4% of the full 616,500-word Oxford English Dictionary.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 13, 2009)

Από τη σημερινή Καθημερινή:

Η ελληνική γλώσσα

Κύριε διευθυντά

Τον τελευταίο καιρό παρατηρείται στον Τύπο μια άσκοπη αναθέρμανση του ζητήματος για τον πλούτο και τον αριθμό των λέξεων της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Το ζήτημα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται στις σωστές του διαστάσεις χωρίς σκοπιμότητες εντυπωσιασμού.

Ο πλούτος της ελληνικής στη διαχρονική της πορεία είναι αδιαμφισβήτητος και έχει καταγραφεί με ακρίβεια από τους εγκυρότερους μελετητές. Αρκεί να μνημονευθεί ότι στον Θησαυρό της Ελληνικής Γλώσσας (Thesaurus Linguae Graecae, TLG) του Πανεπιστημίου της Καλιφόρνιας Irvine, σύμφωνα με δημοσιεύματα υπευθύνων του προγράμματος, έχουν ηλεκτρονικά καταγραφεί μέχρι το 2001 73 εκατομμύρια λέξεις, οι οποίες αντιπροσωπεύουν ολόκληρο το corpus της αρχαίας ελληνικής γραμματείας έως το 600 μ.Χ., καθώς και ορισμένα κείμενα έως το 1453 μ.Χ. Σήμερα, σύμφωνα με πρόσφατη συνέντευξη της κ. Μ. Παντελιά, καθηγήτριας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Irvine και επικεφαλής του προγράμματος TLG, «105 εκατομμύρια ελληνικές λέξεις, 3.962 συγγραφείς και περίπου 15.000 κείμενα» έχουν αποδελτιωθεί στο σημαντικό για τον πλούτο της ελληνικής γλώσσας πρόγραμμα αυτό (Citypress, 2.7.2009). Μπορεί κάποιος να αντιληφθεί τον αριθμό των λέξεων και γενικότερα των λεκτικών τύπων που θα προκύψουν από τα υπόλοιπα κείμενα μεσαιωνικής γραμματείας, των επιγραφών και των παπύρων που στη συνέχεια θα συνυπολογιστούν. Πρέπει δε να τονιστεί ότι από το σύνολο των κειμένων της αρχαίας ελληνικής γραμματείας έχει διασωθεί ποσοστό μικρότερο του 5%! Γίνεται έτσι φανερό ότι ο πλούτος της γλώσσας μας δεν μπορεί αξιόπιστα και επακριβώς να εκτιμηθεί με βάση σύγχρονα λεξικά, τα οποία δεν καταγράφουν όλες τις λέξεις της ελληνικής στην ιστορική της διαδρομή. Εξάλλου, υπάρχουν χιλιάδες νεολογισμοί, όχι μόνο της λογοτεχνίας, αλλά και σχηματισμοί της καθημερινής ζωής, που δεν περιλαμβάνονται στα λεξικά.

Η αξία, όμως, της γλώσσας μας δεν βασίζεται μόνο στον αριθμό των λέξεων και των λεκτικών τύπων, αλλά γενικότερα στην πλαστικότητα και στην ευελιξία της για τη δημιουργία πλήθους παραγώγων και σύνθετων λέξεων, καθώς και στην ικανότητά της για πρόσληψη στις άλλες μεγάλες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες.

Κατά συνέπεια, το σημαντικό δεν είναι να γίνονται συζητήσεις για τον αδιαμφισβήτητο πλούτο και την αξία της ελληνικής γλώσσας, αλλά να γίνει ουσιαστική και απροκατάληπτη προσπάθεια για την ενίσχυση και αναβάθμιση της γλωσσικής παιδείας σε όλες τις βαθμίδες της εκπαίδευσης και ιδιαιτέρως στην πρωτοβάθμια και στη δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση, ώστε όλοι να γνωρίζουμε καλύτερα και να χρησιμοποιούμε ορθότερα τον θησαυρό της γλώσσας μας.

Γεωργια Ξανθακη - Καραμανου - Πρόεδρος της Εταιρείας Ελλήνων Φιλολόγων


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 13, 2009)

Μαντεύω τι γράμματα μπορεί να διδάξει η κυρία φιλόλογος στα παιδιά. Μπαρούφες από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος. Ώστε έτσι; 105 εκατομμύρια λέξεις κι έχει διασωθεί μόνο το 5% των ελληνικών κειμένων; Ε, λοιπόν, είναι πανεύκολο να το υπολογίσουμε, εμείς είμαστε των θετικών επιστημών: η ελληνική γλώσσα έχει 2 δισεκατομμύρια 100 εκατομμύρια λέξεις! Ζήτω!

Άνευ πλάκας, κι εγώ είδα την επιστολή σήμερα στην Καθημερινή, δημοσιευμένη σε περίοπτη θέση. Είναι απίστευτο, αλλά σίγουρα κάπου εκεί πρέπει να βρίσκει αγοραστές ο Λιακόπουλος για τις παπα...ές του. Δουλεύουν όλοι στις "σοβαρές" εφημερίδες ή διδάσκουν τα παιδιά μας στα σχολεία.


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2009)

Επειδή σε όλο το κείμενο, εκτός από τον πλούτο, δίνεται έμφαση στη διαχρονική πορεία και την ιστορική διαδρομή -- χωρίς πουθενά να αναφέρεται ή να υπονοείται έστω η νεοελληνική πραγματικότητα (εκτός από το σημείο όπου απαξιώνονται τα σύγχρονα λεξικά γιατί "δεν καταγράφουν όλες τις λέξεις της ελληνικής στην ιστορική της διαδρομή", ενώ αμέσως μετά κατηγορούνται ότι στα λήμματά τους δεν περιλαμβάνονται "χιλιάδες νεολογισμοί, όχι μόνο της λογοτεχνίας, αλλά και σχηματισμοί της καθημερινής ζωής") -- εύκολα φαντάζεται κανείς τι εννοεί μ' εκείνο το: "ενίσχυση και αναβάθμιση της γλωσσικής παιδείας σε όλες τις βαθμίδες της εκπαίδευσης και ιδιαιτέρως στην πρωτοβάθμια και στη δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση, ώστε όλοι να γνωρίζουμε καλύτερα και να χρησιμοποιούμε ορθότερα τον θησαυρό της γλώσσας μας." 

*Αρχαία, αρχαία, αρχαία! ΑΡΧΑΙΑ, λέμε!*

Μια άλλη ανάγνωση του κειμένου:
Εγώ είμαι υπεράνω και θεωρώ άσκοπη τη συζήτηση περί αριθμού λέξεων και πλούτου της ελληνικής γλώσσας, καθώς είναι αυταπόδεικτο και θα επιβεβαιωθεί από τον TLG ότι έχει μερικά δισεκατομμύρια λέξεις (είπα στην αρχή να το παίξω ανώτερη και να μην ασχοληθώ με το πλήθος λέξεων, αλλά το κύριο σώμα και το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του κειμένου μου αναφέρει αριθμούς και ποσοστά· το μετάνιωσα, βρε αδερφέ!). Επιπλέον, την έχουμε όχι μόνο μεγαλύτερη αλλά και εξαιρετικά ευκίνητη, ευέλικτη και πλαστική, άσε που όλοι από εμάς παίρνουν. Το ζήτημα, λοιπόν, -αφού ο πλούτος είναι δεδομένος- είναι να μάθουν όλα τα παιδιά τη διαχρονική πορεία και την ιστορική διαδρομή τής γλώσσας μας και, όπως καταλαβαίνετε, αυτό μπορεί να γίνει μόνο αν διδάσκονται αρχαία, ήδη από το δημοτικό.

Πάντως, αν το δούμε σαν "έκθεση ιδεών", με τα κριτήρια βαθμολόγησης εκθέσεων που επικρατούν (ακόμα) στα ελληνικά σχολεία θα έπαιρνε άνετα το 19άρι ή το 20άρι. Έχει πρόλογο-εισαγωγή στο θέμα, στο κύριο μέρος αναμασημένα μέχρι αηδίας "έγκυρα" "επιχειρήματα", κανένα προβληματισμό ή αντίλογο (μόνο δυο "τσαχπινιές" στο τέλος με το 5%, τους νεολογισμούς και τους σχηματισμούς της καθημερινής ζωής για να δείξει ότι το παίδεψε και έχει και "πρωτότυπες" ιδέες), αλλά βάζει και τον παράγοντα της πλαστικότητας και της ευελιξίας σε ξεχωριστή παράγραφο για να κλείσει το μάτι (αλληθωρίζοντας) και στην ποιότητα (εκτός από την ποσότητα). Και τέλος έναν ωραιότατο επίλογο: τι πρέπει να κάνουμε για να μην μπατάρει το καράβι (που κινδυνεύει, αλλά δεν το λέμε ανοιχτά ώστε μην κατηγορήσουμε/αποξενώσουμε τους μαθητές και τους μετριοπαθείς). Και οι παραγραφούλες χωρισμένες όπως πρέπει, χωρίς ορθογραφικά και συντακτικά ατοπήματα, όμορφα κι ωραία. 
Όλα προαποφασισμένα να υπηρετήσουν το αδιαμφισβήτητο ζητούμενο του θέματος, που κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να είναι: _"Η ελληνική γλώσσα έχει αποδεδειγμένα τεράστιο πλούτο. Αναπτύξτε το θέμα και προτείνετε τη μία αποδεκτή λύση για τη διαφύλαξή του."_ Ακόμη και μια άσκηση μαθηματικών ή φυσικής, από κείνες που δίνουν αξιώματα και σου ζητάνε να αποδείξεις κάποιο νόμο, μεγαλύτερη ελευθερία θα επέτρεπε.

Νιός ήμουνα και γέρασα και τούτοι (τούτι ι φρούτι) το χαβά τους...


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 13, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Δουλεύουν όλοι στις "σοβαρές" εφημερίδες ή διδάσκουν τα παιδιά μας στα σχολεία.



Οι άνθρωποι δεν ενδιαφέρονται για την αλήθεια παρά μόνο στο βαθμό που αυτή εξυπηρετεί τις ιδέες που αυτοί έχουν για τον εαυτό τους.

...έχω φιλοσοφική διάθεση σήμερα :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2009)

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την επιστολή της κυρίας Ξανθάκη-Καραμάνου. Κλασική φιλόλογος είναι, αντιπρόεδρος της Ελληνικής Γλωσσικής Κληρονομιάς, φυσιολογικό είναι να ζητά αναβάθμιση της γλωσσικής παιδείας και μάλιστα χωρίς να εξειδικεύει το αίτημά της προς την κατεύθυνση της κλασικής. Επίσης, παρότι επαναλαμβάνει αριθμούς, δεν υπάρχει κάτι το ανακριβές ή δυσνόητο (άλλο αν κάποιοι θέλουν να διαβάζουν για λέξεις οι οποίες αντιπροσωπεύουν το σύνολο της αρχαίας ελληνικής γραμματείας και να καταλαβαίνουν «λήμματα»). Άλλωστε, όταν η κυρία Ξανθάκη-Καραμάνου αναφέρεται σε «σκοπιμότητες εντυπωσιασμού», μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε για ποιους μιλά.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 13, 2009)

Επίτρεψέ μου να διαφωνήσω: ο οποιοσδήποτε που δεν είναι λεξικογράφος, όταν διαβάζει τη διατύπωση "εκατομμύρια λέξεις", καταλαβαίνει αυτό που ονομάζεις "λήμματα". Δεν φαντάζεται ότι όταν σ' ένα κείμενο εμφανίζεται 100 φορές το "και", έχει μετρηθεί ως εκατό λέξεις. Οπότε, ακόμα κι αν η κ. Ξανθάκη εννοεί αυτό που λες, δυστυχώς με τον τρόπο που το διατυπώνει δείχνει σαν να εννοεί το αντίθετο.

Προσθήκη: Δηλαδή, η κ. Ξανθάκη, αν ήθελε, μπορούσε να διευκρινίσει ότι άλλο λέξεις, άλλο λήμματα. Αντίθετα, με τον τρόπο που το διατυπώνει δίνει δίκιο σ' αυτούς που ισχυρίζονται ότι η ελληνική είναι η πιο πλούσια γλώσσα του κόσμου.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 15, 2009)

Αυτό το πέτυχα σήμερα στο διαδίκτυο και δεν ήξερα πού ακριβώς να το βάλω... Σκέφτηκα ότι μάλλον ταιριάζει εδώ.


----------



## sarant (Sep 15, 2009)

Ευτυχώς το παρατραβάει πολύ και δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να το πάρει κανείς τοις μετρητοίς (αν και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις....)


----------



## crystal (Sep 15, 2009)

Λοοολ. (Διαβάζει Τσιφόρο ή μου φαίνεται;) Να δείτε που θα βρεθεί κάποιος να το πάρει στα σοβαρά και σε δέκα μήνες θα το λάβουμε στα μέιλ μας!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2009)

Και από εκεί καταλήγουμε εδώ: http://ellinikiklossa.blogspot.com/ 
Έχω πεθάνει στο γέλιο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2009)

Τι το ήθελα να κάνω το συνήγορό της; Της κυρίας Ξανθάκη - Καραμάνου εννοώ. Γιατί, στην επιστολή προς την Καθημερινή μπορεί να μην ξέφυγε (πολύ), αλλά είχε ήδη ξεσαλώσει σε διεθνές συμπόσιο με τίτλο «Reviving the Delphic Idea» που έγινε το 2006 (για την ακρίβεια, όπως γράφουν, «1st, in the beginning of the month Metageitnionos, of the year 2782 after first Olympiada» — έτσι μου 'ρχεται να πω τίποτα για τον Μουνιχιώνα). Στην ομιλία της εκεί αναπαράγει κουλά του είδους: «CNN started to distribute Hellenic Quest, which is a program for the electronic learning of Greek for English and Spanish speaking people» και χειρότερα. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν είχε ακούσει τίποτα για το παραμύθι, το έχαψε κι αυτή αμάσητο, πληροφορήθηκε τα καθέκαστα αργότερα και, φέτος πια, δεν επανέλαβε τίποτα απ' αυτά στην Καθημερινή.

Ας το θεωρήσουμε, λοιπόν, λήξαν το θέμα. Για λόγους ιστορικούς μπορείτε να δείτε τη συζήτηση στο μπλογκ του Σαραντάκου (αν και θεωρώ ότι η συζήτηση γίνεται με καθυστέρηση τριετίας).

Σε ένα άλλο νήμα είχα αναφερθεί στο βιβλίο _It's All Greek to Me_ της Charlotte Higgins, η οποία είναι μια Αγγλίδα δημοσιογράφος που κάποτε αγάπησε τα ελληνικά, σπούδασε Classics στην Οξφόρδη και κατέθεσε αυτή την αγάπη της σε ένα χαριτωμένο βιβλίο που είμαι βέβαιος ότι έκανε κι άλλους να ενδιαφερθούν. Από την άλλη, το να υπάρχουν κείμενα όπως της καθηγήτριας στο διαδίκτυο κάνουν ζημιά τελικά, αφού και τα σωστά απαξιώνονται από τις μπαρούφες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2009)

Ένα νηφάλιο κείμενο από τον Γιώργο Βελούδη (καθηγητή της Νεοελληνικής και Συγκριτικής Γραμματολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο των Ιωαννίνων) στη χτεσινή Ελευθεροτυπία:

Γλωσσικός φετιχισμός

Η σημαντικότητα και μάλιστα η οικουμενικότητα του θέματος «γλώσσα» έγκειται στην άρρηκτη διασύνδεσή της με τις βασικές συνιστώσες της ανθρώπινης ύπαρξης: την αίσθηση, τη σκέψη και την πράξη. Η ιδιοτυπία και η υπεροχή τής —φυσικής— γλώσσας απέναντι στα άλλα «μέσα επικοινωνίας», και αυτά προϊόντα της ανθρώπινης δημιουργικότητας, έγκειται στο γεγονός ότι η γλώσσα είναι συστατικό στοιχείο της ίδιας της βιολογικής ύπαρξης του ανθρώπου (φωνητικά όργανα, εγκέφαλος) και αποτελεί αναπόσπαστο στοιχείο της ανθρωπογένεσης, της μακράς εξέλιξης από τον homo erectus στον homo sapiens — και είναι αυτή η ιδιότητά της, η «βιολογική» της ρίζα, που δημιουργεί σε κάθε ατομικό φορέα της την ψευδαίσθηση ότι είναι και ο ίδιος αρμόδιος ν' αποφανθεί γι' αυτήν, όπως και για τη σωματικότητα και την ψυχικότητά του, ανεξάρτητα από την αντικειμενική, επιστημονική, γνώση και αυτού του γνωστικού αντικειμένου.

Η γλώσσα δεν υπάρχει «αυτή καθ' εαυτήν»· την αποδέσμευση της γλώσσας από τις ιστορικοκοινωνικές της προϋποθέσεις, την ανθρώπινη σκέψη και πράξη —με την πρώτη ασχολείται η σημασιολογία, με τη δεύτερη η πραγματολογία—, θα μπορούσαμε να την ονομάσουμε «γλωσσικό φετιχισμό»: Όποιος κατέχει τη λέξη, νομίζει ότι κατέχει και το «αντικείμενο», όπως ο φετιχιστής φαντασιώνεται ότι κατέχει το θηλυκό αντικείμενο του πόθου του, όταν κατέχει τη γόβα ή ένα εσώρουχό του.

Η διαμάχη για τον «αξεπέραστο πλούτο» της ελληνικής γλώσσας, που απασχόλησε τις εφημερίδες επί μήνες, ξεκίνησε από το ιδεολογικό πυροτέχνημα, που εκσφενδόνισε ένας πολιτικός μηχανικός (Αντ. Κουνάδης), με την ασυδοσία που του εξασφαλίζει η κελεμπία του ακαδημαϊκού (31.3.2009), ότι «η ελληνική γλώσσα θεωρείται ως η πλουσιότερη γλώσσα του κόσμου» («Ελευθεροτυπία», 1.6.2009, σ. 54: Οι αναγνώστες γράφουν: Η ελληνική γλώσσα).

Για να στηρίξουν έπειτα το γλωσσικό αυτό ιδεολόγημά τους οι άσχετοι από την επιστήμη της γλωσσολογίας θιασώτες του, επικαλέστηκαν μετρήσεις του λεξιλογίου της αρχαίας —και μεσαιωνικής— ελληνικής γλώσσας, που φτάνουν στον αριθμό των 50, 90 ή 105 εκατομμυρίων «λέξεων» («Ελευθεροτυπία», 19.8.2009, σ. 38: Οι αναγνώστες γράφουν: Λάτρεις και πολέμιοι της Ελληνικής).

Όπως όμως σωστά παρατηρήθηκε (Ε. Παναγιωτίδης: «Καθημερινή», 14.6.2009, σ. 10), οι μετρήσεις αυτές οφείλονται σε σύγχυση της έννοιας «λέξη», όπως αυτή καταγράφεται, αλφαβητικά, στο αντίστοιχο λήμμα ενός λεξικού, με τα «δείγματα», τις αναφορές της ίδιας λέξης στους διαφορετικούς τύπους της σε όλα τα κείμενα της αρχαίας ελληνικής —ή άλλης— γλώσσας, όπως αυτοί καταγράφονται π.χ. στο Thesaurus Linguae Grecae.

Είναι φανερό ότι και αυτή η σύγχυση οφείλεται στην άγνοια του γνωστικού-επιστημονικού αντικειμένου «γλώσσα», στην απομόνωση της λέξης και του λεξιλογίου από τη γλωσσική και, προπαντός, από την εξωγλωσσική πραγματικότητα. Αυτός ο «γλωσσικός φετιχισμός» οδηγεί σε μιαν ιδεολογικοποίηση της γλώσσας στην περίπτωση αυτή, στο εθνικό ιδεολόγημα: «το μεγαλείο της ελληνικής φυλής»!

Ο αριθμός των λέξεων μιας γλώσσας, και μάλιστα διαχρονικά, στη διάρκεια 3.000 χρόνων, δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο και δεν έχει καμία σημασία. Κανένας, ούτε καν ο ικανότερος χρήστης της, ο μεγαλύτερος συγγραφέας, ούτε ο ειδικός επιστήμονας, ο γλωσσολόγος ή φιλόλογος, δεν κατέχει όλον το λεξικολογικό «πλούτο» μιας γλώσσας· γνωρίζει και χρησιμοποιεί σε όλη τη ζωή και σε όλο το έργο του ένα ελάχιστο κλάσμα του αποθησαυρισμένου στα λεξικά λεξιλογίου της. Έτσι π.χ., ο σημαντικότερος Έλληνας ποιητής, ο Σολωμός, δεν χρησιμοποίησε σ' ολόκληρο το ελληνόγλωσσο έργο του κατά τη διάρκεια 35 περίπου χρόνων (1818-1854) παρά «μόνο» 4.800 λέξεις, συμπεριλαμβανομένων των ελληνικών και ξένων ονομάτων (η μέτρηση, κατά προσέγγιση, στηρίχτηκε στο «Λεξικό Σολωμού», 1983).

Και σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση, όπως και στην περίπτωση του κοινού γλωσσικού χρήστη, σημασία δεν έχουν οι λέξεις, ούτε καν η γλώσσα «αυτή καθ' εαυτήν», αλλ' αυτό που εννοεί και, προπαντός, αυτό που πράττει ο χρήστης της.​

Θυμίζω ότι στο Περιγλώσσιο υπάρχει πλήρης δικτυογραφία σχετικά με το θέμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2009)

Στην Καθημερινή σήμερα, Οι πιο δημοφιλείς ανθεκτικοί μύθοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2009)

Από την _Ελευθεροτυπία_, σήμερα

*Ειδήσεις στα αρχαία ελληνικά!*
Όταν κάποιοι ισχυρίζονται ότι στο Ίντερνετ μπορεί κανείς να βρει σχεδόν τα πάντα, η δήλωση θεωρείται πως φλερτάρει με την υπερβολή. Όταν όμως υπάρχει ιστοσελίδα που φιλοξενεί ειδήσεις απ' όλο τον κόσμο σε άπταιστα αρχαιοελληνικά, τί να αντιτάξει κανείς;

Στην ιστοσελίδα http://www.akwn.net (Akropolis World News) μπορεί κάποιος να διαβάσει ποικίλες ειδήσεις απ΄ όλο τον κόσμο, μεταφρασμένες σε άπταιστη ελληνική διάλεκτο του 5ου αιώνα π.Χ.. Η διαδικτυακή σελίδα είναι δημιούργημα του Ισπανού Χουάν Κοντέρχ, καθηγητή στο πανεπιστήμιο St. Andrews της Σκοτίας. Διαπιστώνοντας ότι υπήρχαν τρεις διαδικτυακοί τόποι με ειδήσεις στα λατινικά, αλλά κανένας στα αρχαία ελληνικά, «αποφάσισα να το κάνω εγώ αυτό», σημειώνει.​
Συνέχεια εδώ.​


----------



## sarant (Nov 30, 2009)

Μπράβο του του κυρίου, αλλά όχι και τόσο άπταιστα -ούτε και τόσο αρχαία, θαρρώ:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/11/30/arxaiaptaista/


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 31, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Αλήθεια, μπορούμε να μετρήσουμε τον πλούτο μιας γλώσσας από τον αριθμό των λέξεων; Κι αν έχεις μόνο 80.000 λέξεις με 50 σημασίες η κάθε μια, η οποίες αποκρυσταλλώνονται ανάλογα με το context (κάτι σ`αν τα κβάντα ένα πράγμα, κύμα ή σωματίδιο; ), αυτή η γλώσσα είναι πλούσια ή όχι; Επίσης, μια γλώσσα μπορεί να είναι πλούσια σε ένα πεδίο και φτωχή σε άλλο, όπως τα λατινικά π.χ. που μας έδωσαν νομικό λεξιλόγιο, τα αγγλικά τεχνολογικό και τα ελληνικά, φιλοσοφικό;



Νομίζω ότι ο αριθμός των λέξεων είναι μια μορφή γλωσσικού πλούτου, όπως και να το κάνουμε. Αν αυτό καθιστά μια γλώσσα πιο πλούσια από μια άλλη... αυτό είναι σχετικό. Εγώ αυτό που έμαθα στην εισαγωγή στην γλωσσολογία ήταν ότι για την συγκεκριμένη επιστήμη δεν υφίσταται βαθμός μέτρησης στις γλώσσες, δεν υπάρχουν δηλαδή έννοιες όπως "καλύτερη" ή "πλουσιότερη" γλώσσα και οποιαδήποτε γλώσσα, εξελισσόμενη σταδιακά, μπορεί να φτάσει σε επίπεδα τέτοια που να εξυπηρετεί τις όποιες επικοινωνιακές ανάγκες της εκάστοτε χωροχρονικά κοινωνίας που την χρησιμοποιεί, δηλαδή το ότι η π.χ. γλώσσα των Ζουλού δεν διαθέτει φιλοσοφικές ή τεχνικές έννοιες δεν οφείλεται στο ότι η εν λόγω γλώσσα είναι ανίκανη να τις παράξει ή "κατώτερη" από την ελληνική και αγγλική αντίστοιχα, αλλά στο ότι η εν λόγω κοινωνία δεν βρέθηκε σε ανάγκη αντίστοιχων όρων. 



> Κι αν έχεις μόνο 80.000 λέξεις με 50 σημασίες η κάθε μια, η οποίες αποκρυσταλλώνονται ανάλογα με το context (κάτι σ`αν τα κβάντα ένα πράγμα, κύμα ή σωματίδιο; ), αυτή η γλώσσα είναι πλούσια ή όχι;


Σχεδόν καταχρηστικά σε σχέση με αυτό που μόλις πιο πριν, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάτι με αφορμή το παραπάνω απόσπασμα. Γνωρίζω ότι κάποιες ασιατικές γλώσσες, όπως η ινδονησιακή είναι τονικές (tone?) γλώσσες, δηλαδή ανάλογα με το πόσο τονίζεται μια συλλαβή, αποκτά διαφορετική έννοια. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο είναι πιθανό μια φράση με 5 συλλαβές να έχει πολλές εντελώς άσχετες μεταξύ τους σημασίες. *Μιλάμε βέβαια για προφορικό και όχι γραπτό λόγο*. Και πάλι όμως, αυτό μπορεί αντίστοιχα να θεωρηθεί π.χ. 50.000 λέξεις επί 50 σημασίες έκαστη; 



curry said:


> Το ότι αυτή την κοτσάνα την λένε ένα σωρό άλλοι λαοί δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι είναι κοτσάνα, έτσι δεν είναι; Ακόμα χειρότερα όταν γράφεται σε εφημερίδα μεγάλης κυκλοφορίας.



Όσο μεγαλύτερη η κυκλοφορία, τόσο μεγαλύτερη η διάδοση των ψεμάτων. 



panadeli said:


> Είναι αναμφίβολα γελοίο να μπαίνεις στον κόπο να υπερασπίζεσαι μια γλώσσα στην οποία έχει γραφτεί τόσο υπέροχη ποίηση και λογοτεχνία, τη γλώσσα του Σαίξπηρ και του Σέλεϊ και του Τένισον [....] τα αγγλικά είναι μια φτωχή και άσχημη (ή τουλάχιστον αδιάφορη) γλώσσα. Δεν θυμάμαι καλό λόγο για τα αγγλικά από κανέναν.



Αντίστοιχη εμπειρία έχω να καταθέσω κι εγώ, μάλιστα εγώ έχω ακούσει και το κλασικό πλέον επιχείρημα ότι οι Άγγλοι είναι γκαίουλες και ως τέτοιοι, ανίκανοι για οποιαδήποτε σοβαρή πνευματική παραγωγή, αλλά πάντα σε αυτό το σημείο όταν ανάφερα τον μεγάλο φιλέλληνα Λόρδο Βύρωνα που πέθανε στην Ελλάδα κατά την επανάσταση του '21, άλλαζαν κουβέντα... 

Κατά τα άλλα--->

_English is a poet's language. It is idealy suited for description or for the expression of emotion. It is flexible, it is varied, it has an enormous vocabulary; able to convey every subtle diverse shade, to make vivid before the mental eye any picture it wishes to conjure up. Moreover, its very richness helps it to evoke those indefinite moods, those visionary flights of fancy of which so much of the material of poetry is composed. There is no better language in the world for touching the heart and setting the imagination aflame. 
_
(David Cecil, καθηγητής αγγλικής λογοτεχνίας, Οξφόρδη 1942.)

Τι ξέρουν όμως οι κουτόφραγκοι, ε; Τι να μας πει τώρα ο Σαίξπηρ μπροστά στον γίγαντα Λιακόπουλο... 



nickel said:


> Θεωρώ σκόπιμο (αλλά και επίκαιρο, έστω και με καθυστέρηση μιας δεκαπενταετίας σχεδόν) να αντιγράψω εδώ την κριτική του Χριστόφορου Χαραλαμπάκη για το βιβλίο της Τζιροπούλου _Πώς η Ελληνική γονιμοποίησε τον ευρωπαϊκό λόγο_. Δεν υπάρχει πια ο τόπος www.philology.gr, όπου αρχικά αναρτήθηκε, και σε λίγες εβδομάδες θα κλείσουν και όλες οι σελίδες του geocities, από όπου το αντέγραψα εγώ. Μέσα από αυτή την βιβλιοκριτική-χαστούκι, δίνεται, θα έλεγε κανείς, μια συνολική απάντηση σε όλα τα ανυπόστατα που διαβάζουμε σε κείμενα, έντυπα και ψηφιακά, που βάζουν την εθνικιστική αποχαύνωση πάνω από την επιστήμη και τη σοβαρή έρευνα.



Να'σαι καλά. Σχετικά με το Geocities, μια λύση είναι η χρονομηχανή του webarchive, *εδώ,* έστω κι αν δυστυχώς δεν σώζει εικόνες, μόνο κείμενο.

Φιλικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 15, 2014)

Ποιος είπε ότι η Apple δεν έχει σχέση με το Hellenic Quest; Νομίζετε ότι τζάμπα την αναφέρει το Λερναίο; Ιδού η απόδειξη:

_Η Αρχαιογνωσία είναι μία μοναδική παγκοσμίως εφαρμογή, η οποία βοηθάει στην εκμάθηση της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής γλώσσας. Βασίζεται σε ένα κλιτικό λεξικό με εκατομμύρια λέξεις!_

Πηγή: itunes


Ορίστε, που δεν το πιστεύατε ότι η ελληνική έχει εκατομμύρια λέξεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 15, 2014)

Μα ο καθένας μπορεί να φτιάξει μια εφαρμογή και να την πουλάει στο iTunes Store. Τι σχέση έχει η Apple;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 15, 2014)

Πλάκα κάνει το καρντάσι, ντε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 15, 2014)

Μα, φυσικά. :)

Το συγκεκριμένο βέβαια έχει κι ένα μεταφραστικό. Στην αγγλική βερσιόν γράφει "It is based on a conjugation dictionary whose entries exceed 10 million". Άλλο _entries_, άλλο _λέξεις_. Αν αναρωτιέται δε, κανείς, από πού προκύπτουν οι 10 εκατομμύρια εγγραφές, πρόκειται μάλλον για όλους τους πιθανούς συνδυασμούς άτονων και ανορθόγραφων τύπων, όλων των κλιτικών τύπων μιας λέξης.


----------



## VickyN (Aug 15, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> _Βασίζεται σε ένα κλιτικό λεξικό με εκατομμύρια λέξεις!_



Αφού λέει ότι πρόκειται για *κλιτικό* λεξικό, δεν είναι προφανές ότι εννοεί τους κλιτικούς τύπους;


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2014)

Αν κρίνω από τα στοιχεία της διαφήμισης, πρόκειται για κάποια μορφή αυτής της εφαρμογής:

http://www.lexigram.gr/lex/arch/#Hist2

Προφανώς έχουμε ένα κλιτικό λεξικό με πολλές κλινόμενες λέξεις και πάμπολλους κλιτικούς τύπους. Αν ρωτήσουμε ευγενικά, μπορεί να μας πουν πόσες είναι οι κλινόμενες λέξεις (ρήματα, ουσιαστικά, επίθετα κυρίως) και πόσοι οι κλινόμενοι τύποι αυτών των λέξεων — αν δεν είναι επαγγελματικό μυστικό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 15, 2014)

VickyN said:


> Αφού λέει ότι πρόκειται για *κλιτικό* λεξικό, δεν είναι προφανές ότι εννοεί τους κλιτικούς τύπους;



Εγώ απ' αυτήν την διατύπωση καταλαβαίνω: "λεξικό που έχει κλιτικούς τύπους εκατομμυρίων λέξεων".


----------

